# The Xen'Drik Chronicles OOC



## reel_big_gish (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm starting an Eberron campaign, centered around the search for a missing expedition from Morgrave University.  The adventure will start at Morgrave University, and involve travel to Xen'Drik.  I intend to start characters off around 4th level or so, but right now I'm interested in unstatted character concepts.  Once I've selected the final character concepts, I'll detail the rules of character creation.  Consider any WotC 3.5 material useable, and please involve some type of connection with morgrave University.

I do *not* choose my players on a first-come, first-served basis, so take some time and put some thought into your characters.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 22, 2006)

Se'ket was born amidst a raging snowstorm, in the depths of a lightless cave.  This may have seemed inauspicious, but that was not even the worse of it.  Her mother, heavily pregnant with her, had been the victim of a vicious bandit attack.  It was her wish to give birth in her home village where her mother lived, and in haste and fear, she was willing to travel in a late fall caravan.  Of Se'ket's father, her mother never had named him to anyone, for no one came forth later to claim the child.

The small caravan was laden with winter meat and other foods, along with the few people desperate enough to travel in such uncertain weather.  Today, however, the gods were not with them.  The caravan was set upon by brutal and lawless men as a terrible snowstorm began to blow, men more interesting in stealing their bread than earning it.  The passengers were simply a means of amusement to the cruel bandits, and their dead or unconscious bodies were tossed in a deep cave afterward, thrown away like garbage.

There are several legends and tales of babes being adopted by wolves or lions or unicorns, raising them when their mothers meet with tragic ends in the wilderness.  But for Se'ket's mother, no such magic was in the offing.  In pain and fear, she gave birth to her daughter; then died of her wounds.  In this cave, full of the bandits' discards, there were no friendly wolves, only the smallest of creatures, the insects.  They were no tales of insects guarding human babes, at least until two days later.

In the depths of the cavern crept a druid, a man sent by those of his sect, the Children of Winter.  They believed the world must be cleansed to make way for a new and brilliant spring, and by accepting and accelerating death, this could be brought about.  Tugor had come to this cave to study the actions of the insects upon the dead; hoping to learn both more about the natural process and to gain insight into the shape of the world to come.  

It was with astonishment that he found a healthy girl-child lying upon the breast of a decayed woman, the many insects around her paying her no mind.  Seeing this as a sign from the forces of nature, Tugor brought the girl back to his home and told the others the tale.  Though it seemed too far-fetched to be true, Tugor was not a man who lied.  Therefore the girl had to have come as a sign from the Winter to Come.  

She lived and was given the name of Se’ket, an imitation of a beetle’s chittering.  Often she heard the story of her birth and rescue, and the elder Children would tell her what they believed it meant.  Se’ket had no reason to doubt them.  She could sit in the middle of a fire-ant hill and take no harm; she could gather honey from a hive without getting a single sting.  It was clear that the creatures of the Winter to Come favored her, and she was instructed at a young age on how to channel their power.

Se’ket devoured her learning of the natural world, but began to long to see even more of it beyond the borders of her forest.  She was very knowledgeable about all insects and other vermin, but wished to see and observe as many as she could in their own habitats.  She felt that she could learn more of the Winter to Come by the movements and habits of the insect world.  Perhaps not so strangely, she ended up in Sharn.  Though crammed with people and not at all like anything she had seen before, she almost immediately felt at home.  

This was a place where people lived like ants or termites, all together in a great hive.  And down below, in the depths of UnderSharn, lived muckdwellers, carrion crawlers, and great swarms of unusual beetles, species she had never seen before!  It was entirely by coincidence that a pair of students from Morgrave University came to her depths to study a rancid beetle swarm.  While they remained at a safe distance, their jaws literally dropped as they watched a young woman walk in the middle of the swarm, almost seeming to become like a beetle herself.

Almost before she could turn around, Se’ket found herself hired as a “research assistant” to Regalt Turmin, Professor of Natural Sciences.  He was a bustling man, bursting with energy about his chosen topics of natural behavior.  Se’ket’s life story had him enthralled, and the fact that she understood insects and even wouldn’t take harm from small ones made her priceless to him.  Though philosophically the two couldn’t be more different, Se’ket has been helping the Professor and his staff research various insect species.  Recently, he has mentioned there might be a trip to Xen’Drik in the offing, something Se’ket can’t possibly pass up.  Who knows what fascinating new friends she might meet there…

Se'ket would be a human druid Child of Winter, obviously.


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 22, 2006)

Shiny.

Se'ket is certainly an unorthodox choice for a Morgrave University associate, but I must say it's well done.  Feel free to flesh it out with appearance, personality, allies/enemies you've made at Morgrave U or elsewhere, and anything else you would like to add.


----------



## Sidekick (Aug 22, 2006)

maybe wil come up with something soon.

I'm having total writers block and character block... 

[EDIT - here's my submission]

*History of Keldith Vair* Keldith was brought up to be a warrior. His father was a soldier in the Brelish Army. A proud citizen of Breland his were-heritage didn’t affect him at all.

Keldith’s mother was a dedicated priest of the Sovereign Host and the local pastor in their small community. 

On his 5th birthday he started his instruction. The path of a swordbrother, dedicated to Dol Dorn was his to walk. He left the family home and his town at the age of 7 and started his martial instruction with his Brothers. 

Years passed, his skills with blade and fist progressed. As a teen his ability to toughen his hide presented itself. Whenever he went home (once every year or two) his mother would teach him about his duties as a warrior of the Sovereign Host, while also educating him into their culture. He came to understand what it means to be a Shifter as well as a warrior of the host. He enjoyed his time in the Monastery, but something was missing. He felt this something everytime he visited his mother, or sat meditating outside. The world around him sang, every bit as much as his sword did.

As soon as he was old enough he joined the Brelish army, keen to serve his country and God. He fought in line companies at first, but then his skill marked him out for as a scout. Lightly armed and the keen senses of a Shifter he was the perfect forward scout.

There he learnt to hide, to hunt and how to track. This life made sense to him, tracking came to him quickly. He embraced this role and that part of his life. Steadily his training as a monk seemed less and less important. Yes he could defend himself from harm, but so could armour. He and his scout buddy Trente became close friends – saving eachothers lives numerous times.

He started to abandon the way of the Sword master of Dol Dorn. Instead embarking up on the path of a true shifter warrior.

Deadly with sword, fist, claw, foot. Fast, cunning, quiet. He became all of these.

And then the war ended. Keldith was at a loss, he tried to stay on. Get transferred to a unit that wasn’t de-mobbing. But it was all in vain. 

He returned home, but the young boy that had left was now a trained, seasoned killer. His fluidity of movement and grace was now the stance and flow of a predator. Village life held nothing for him anymore, he could never go back.

So he moved to the big city – Sharn. He moved in with Trente and lived the batchelor life – Krazahk games, drinking then a visit to Firelight if there was money left…

In 2 years he worked for House Tharashk as a bounty hunter and guard. He eventually found work for Morgrave University, escorting their academics and student dig groups to exotic locations. Keldith’s best friend, Trente is also a guard for Morgrave and one of the missing. He has volunteered because not only does he want to go to Xend’rix again, but because his best mate needs him. If there’s one thing a Brelish Scout never does – its leave a man behind.

[sblock=Appearance]Keldith is roughly 5’8” tall, and weighs in at roughly 75kgs. He has long, braided black hair that he keeps in a traditional shifter style, his eyes are green. Keldith has a number of shifter tattoo’s and sports a ‘Chakotay’ (Voyager) style tattoo above his left eye. 

When not on a job he typically wears a loose, vest or jerkin, and plain trousers. When armed and ready for combat he’ll have his loose, natural coloured clothing, a longcoat with chain shirt underneath, his scimitar belted to his left hip and generally have his longbow out, arrow half nocked, ready for any trouble.[/sblock]


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks good, looks good.

Nice touch with your missing friend.  Players giving me plot hooks saves me the trouble of having to think of them myself


----------



## Sidekick (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah that’s what I figured. If only my players in my TT did the same, all the time. I’m also open to be aligned with one of the other PCs (probably not a child of winter  ). I could be there as body-guard to an arcanist or the team leader. 

I had to tie in some way and figured that a old soldier/comrade would motivate Kel pretty darn quick.

I was wondering, how many players are you looking for and is this going to be a one shot-adventure or will there be the possibility of a more long-term campaign option?


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm looking at roughly 4-6 players, depending on circumstances.  If you and Isida are the only two to submit character concepts that aren't "OMG Bob is teh uberfighter!!!!1111!!!!!  He's gots a +11 mercurial balanced fullblade  roxors," then we'll have 2 players, and several NPCs to round out the cast.  On the other hand, if I get 12 really amazing character concepts that just blow my mind like an illithid *****, we'll have 12 players.  Seeing as neither scenario is likely, I think 4-6 is a nice, safe, figure.

I plan on this going on as long as everyone is interested.  I'll break it up into chapters, and there will likely be a week or two of "vacation" between chapters, but the only guaranteed end wil be 20th level or a TPK.


----------



## Watus (Aug 22, 2006)

What character level were you planning on starting at?

I realize that you're only looking for concepts here, but the concept for a 1st level character is going to be significantly different than that for a 10th level character.


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 22, 2006)

Anywhere from 2nd to 6th, depending on the number of players and other factors.  It will most likely be 4th level though.


----------



## Sidekick (Aug 22, 2006)

My vote wold be for 3rd or 4th. Any higher and I find it a bit artificial to create a person.

Hmm 4-6 players aye? Excellent, heopfuly that means I won't be stuck doing the tanking. Kel is more of a front-line fighter when he has someone to be beside. If he's the only guy at the front then things could get a bit messy rather fast.

I like Eberron, a chapter based campaign would kick some!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 22, 2006)

reel_big_gish said:
			
		

> Shiny.
> 
> Se'ket is certainly an unorthodox choice for a Morgrave University associate, but I must say it's well done.  Feel free to flesh it out with appearance, personality, allies/enemies you've made at Morgrave U or elsewhere, and anything else you would like to add.



  Se'ket has great affection for Tugor, the man who found her and helped raise her with the Children, along with several others in her small sect.  He stood in as a foster father, and Se'ket has great love for him.  Irigane, the leader, was a stern but fair woman who was responsible for Se'ket's education.  She taught her both the philosophy of the sect and the manners she needed to learn.

"Most people regard us as fanatics, and indeed there are many who spread our word with the tact of charging moose and the subtlety of a tornado.  We must help temper their enthusiasm with persistence and logic, for if we are written off as insane, no one will be able aid the Coming of Winter," was something she said often.  Se'ket understands persistence, and her own human blood helped her understand the logic, so she brings Irigane's presence with her whenever she starts speaking of the Children.

At the university, she's made a few friends, alienated a few others, and probably made at least one real enemy.  Professor Rugalt and his two doctoral students, Sharrin and Festral, have become her little family away from home.  There are about a dozen others in programs of naturals sciences and entomology who she counts as casual friends or friendly acquaintances.  Some people, however, found her presence offensive.  

"She's not a scholar, she has no references, is not even a native of Breland, has _never_ been enrolled here... you got her out of the _sewers_ for gods' sake!" Professor Toffin has said frequently and often whenever the subject of Se'ket comes up.  He doesn't like the fact that Rugalt has been teaching her in his classes without asking for tuition, that he is willing to pay for her lodgings on campus, or that her skills have brought Rugalt significant fame in the entomological field.  Toffin is an academic rival, most of his bitterness stems from the fact that Rugalt found her first.  Predictably Toffin's own students and research assistants try to make life hard for her whenever they can get away with it, but they have expressed nothing more than petty jealousy towards her, not real hatred.

Hatred towards her comes from one man, Suvarin Tu'gesh, a Warden of the Wood and also a druid.  However, he sees all live as worth preserving, even city life, and fights against unnatural death with every fiber of his being.  Someone dying of a disease is not necessarily a tragedy, unless that disease was given to him by letting diseased fleas into his home.  He has come across the works of the Children of Winter before, and finds Se'ket's presence an offense to his morals.  He is at the university to learn about the mindset of those that live in cities, while simultaneously learning about animals and plants he might never see himself.

He tried to get Se'ket banned from the university shortly after he found out her sect, and when that didn't work, has tried many forms of harassment to get her to leave.  Se'ket feels that he may do anything short of death to keep her ideas out of Morgrave.

As for Se'ket herself, she had short, straight blue-black hair cut in a sleek cap around her head.  Her skin is a dark ivory, with odd flat features, and her eyes are nearly black.  She is slender, short, and graceful, and tends to wear body-hugging clothes in silk, usually in shiny hues of blue, blue-black, or blue-green, like a beetle's wings.  She really doesn’t resemble any of the races of Khorvaire, which led the Children of Winter to believe her mother was a foreigner from across some distant sea.

Se'ket doesn't trumpet her friendship with insects and her membership to the Children of Winter, but she doesn't care to hide it.  She has a large bombardier beetle that sticks by her side as a friend, and she casually speaks of the Winter to Come in a calm and logical manner when asked of her beliefs.  She has never had the occasion to lie, though has found ways of honey-coating the truth to avoid unnecessary hardships in her life.  She knows that though she has found some friends in Sharn, her sect is not well loved, and some would see her harmed or dead before spreading her philosophy around.  

Despite her preoccupation with the Winter to Come, Se'ket is not morbid.  However, she is very accepting of death.  Her affairs for such things are always in order, and she finds the life-risking behaviors of healers to save the lives of the dying as curiosities.  She often helps people work to an acceptance of death, which means she can often be found at the sites of fires, plagues, and other disasters as a very strange grief counselor.

Se’ket is an expert on insects; she knows their types and habitats, their behaviors, and even why they do what they do.  She knows their affects on flesh and vegetable manner, and often has an educated guess as to when a person died, by observing the insects present.  But she knows her knowledge is limited by where she’s been.  She may be an expert in the Reaches or in Sharn, but not in Zilargo or Droaam or Xen’drik…


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 22, 2006)

Couple of quick questions. What time frame are you giving for apps? And would you accept one from someone who's still learning his way around Eberron?


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 22, 2006)

@Isida: Nicely done. 

@Brogarn: I was planning on taking submissions until the beginning of September.  All I'm asking for right now is a rough concept (or a full-fledged background if you're so inclined), and I'll be making my choices of characters based off of that.  Once I've selected a group, I plan on taking another week or so to create the characters, and hopefully have Chapter 1 under way by mid-September.

I have no problems with you being new to Eberron.  We all were at one point or another.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 22, 2006)

I've been dying to play in an Eberron PBP for a long time, so here goes (hope it makes the cut ). 

Joskar Waterholme grew up in Morgrave university. He never experienced the streets of Sharn in the same way other children did. He never jumped across bridges or explored dark buildings in the towers. Not that he cared. He was too interested in important things to take any notice. Outside the City, distant in his mnd, a war waged, a war he was confident would never reach his home. Instead of worrying about bloodhsed and battle, he emulate his parents; reading and studying. And therein his strength lies.  

Both his parents were professors - his mother Iska, an accomplished anthropologist with many laued titles discussing the evolution of giant and human magic under her belt as well as a successful trip to Xen'drik. His father Gerald was a 'rich' collector of antiquities and somewhat of an adventurer, having explored many of the goblin ruins beneath the city of Sharn as well as ancient hobgoblin sites to the west. He was a benefactor of archeological expeditions, which is how his parents met during the War. Given their position in society the Waterholmes were nor required to serve directly in the War, though Iska's research into the nature of magic and Gerald's knowledge of artefacts (lostand recovered) both served their purpose in matters of intelligence. Despite the stigma of not fighting the war, they both served - and died - for their nation. 

In the year 986 YR, Gerald made a startling discovery regarding magic. I na way this was what kept the family out of the war: Breland was not going to ignore such a boon during wartime. An expedition to the Lost Continent was arranged, and the Waterhlmes were to lead.  

Accompanied by the few guards and mercenariess that could be spared durng the war, the Waterhilmes set off for the Lost Continent. They never returned. Perhaps it was Droaam corsairs or a far-ranging enemy fleet, but the expedition lost contact with the university only five days after leaving Sharn - well before it would have even reached the continent.

Joskar, left at home with the Waterholmes' friend and associate Illidraen (an elf scholar), was shattered by the news of his parents' death, and it almost destroyed his studies in the university, where he was continuing his parents fascination of history with the study of magic (after all, the two were inextricably linked). But, urged by his tutor and new guardian, he persevered and emerged from his studies with a thirst for knowledge, with a passion for the unknown secrets of the world... and with a dark shadow looming over his every thought. 

He has never stopped mourning his parents' death and some colleagues at the university whisper that his obsession with Xen'drik and the study of giant magic and artefacts stems fromhis parents' loss and no true devotion. Also, the stigma of coming from a family that did not serve in the war has worked to his disadantage, as members of noble families look down on him for not having defended his country during its time of need.

He ignores the whispers and continues to study, restlessly delving into hidden libraries in the university's vaults, researching what remains of his mother's papers and encoded diaries on giant and human culture in Xen'drik.. and praying for his dean to allow him the chance to visit the continent, just once. In light of this, he's been studying more than just magic and history under the watchful eyes of his elven guardian - if one wants to go to Xen'drik, one must be prepared in more ways than one. It is useless being sound of mind if the body is neglected; for the continent is a harsh place to travel. 



(Well, Joskar is a human, most likely wizard , perhaps with a level of fighter/swashbuckler/scout to represnt his training with the elf. I know most of the history concentrates on his parent's background, but in a way his parents' history is his own. I'll elaborate once i get some form of response )


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 22, 2006)

Ethan d'Orien

Ethan has never been one to do what his family asked.

In the failing years of the last war, Orien was struggling as mightily as they could to stay neutral, to serve no nation more than the next.  Ethan, a son of the wealthiest branch of house Orien in passage spent his evenings carausing in the city with good friends, none of which were from his house.  One night, Ethan and friends got so fantastically drunk and were so devoted to making the local maidens swoon over their manliness, they all signed up for the army, swearing oath after oath that Aundair would come out of the war victorious, and their enlistment would make it happen.  Ethan's family was mad, but he refused to let them grease the correct palms to get him out of his service.

Ethan was the only one of his friends to survive the war.

Returning from war, after Thronehold, Ethan went the only place that had to take you back, no matter how bad things got: home.  His father, realizing that his sone had great potential as a mage wanted to send him to either Arcanix or The Twelve.  Ethan had no desire to live under the thumb of extensions of his family forever, and wanted to travel, see the world, and explore...after all, he was of Orien blood.  Ethan's uncle found a compromise: to travel with him to Sharn, enroll him in Morgrave, and get a job teaching wizardry there himself so that he might oversee Ethan's education.  The house agreed.

Ethan hasn't gotten around to much travelling just yet, itching to get a chance to go on one of Morgrave University's famed "outings" to Xen'drik, the Frostfell, or Argonessen. His selection of spells up to this point has been ecclectic, but he has enlisted the help of his Uncle, Aaron d'Orien, and other mages of the University in finding interesting and useful spells that can be easily cast with minimal gestures.  Ethan has refused to abandon the training he picked up in the military, and still favors bulky armor, light shields, and shining swords to robes and mystic trinkets.  Ethan has studied the art of Conjuration primarily, with the hope of one day recovering the techniques of his family's ancient Orien Teleport Guides (wayfinder guide prc from CArcane).

Stat-wise: Fighter1/COnjurerX.  Wears armor and uses martial weapons.  Specializes in spells that use no somatic component and therefore have no arcane spell failure.


----------



## Watus (Aug 22, 2006)

I doubt I'll have time to flesh this out today, but here's a rough concept:

Telan Talaraen Sivis: Male Gnome Archivist 4

A promising young scholar and librarian at the Library at Korranberg on sabbatical in the City of Towers to pursue some research in the libraries of Morgrave University.  The opportunity to join _any_ expedition to Xen'Drik would prove far more than he could resist.


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, reel. I'm pondering a concept of a Warforged Fighter. There's a lot of meat there for inner philosophical turmoil. Being created by a weak mortal whereas flesh and blood races are created by the gods has got to lead to many internal questions. Along with the lack of purpose outside of what you were created for, how to do deal with others, love, lust, greed... sheesh. That's gotta be one hell of a burden of an existence!

Anyways, I'm going to read up on the geography of the campaign and try to get something written up in the next couple of days.


----------



## Watus (Aug 22, 2006)

A general question about the missing expedition: what sort of thing were they after?  

I'd like to tie Telan's research interests in somehow.


----------



## devrimk (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi gish,
I have a warforged fighter idea.

Final decades of the Last War, a movement grew up to abandon national loyality and any pretense of allegiance to a united Galifar. This movement, called the Code of Honorable Devotion, is said to have roots in the political philosophy of the dwarves of the Mror Holds. House Cannith created a loyal soldier type for this movement. Blade was one of them, he served in Breland army.

After the war ended he met an elf maiden named Lessien Oronrá. He desperately fell in love with this beautiful elf. He couldn't name his feelings, but he knew his dreams would never come true. His mood was deppressive for a long time but then he faced the truth: He was a "War Machine" created to fight. He took permission to leave his duty, and decided to find out if he is human... or construct.

He finds an escorting job in the Morgrave University. In the ancient ruins of Xen'drik, he hopes to find a way to be flesh and blood. And later, maybe just maybe thinking of living together with Lessien.


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 22, 2006)

@Nalfeshnee: Looks good so far.  Perhaps you could expand on Joskar himself, or relationships he has forged while at Morgrave.

@ByteRynn: LOL.  Not that i have room to judge.  I've made my share of stupid decisions while intoxicated.  I'm willing to wager Ethan learned his lesson though 

@Brogarn: Some warforged have problems just coming up with a name, let alone deciding how they feel about love, existence, et al.  It certainly allows room for some complexity and soul-searching.

@Watus: The expedition was excavating a new set of ruins discovered south of Throne Gate.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, Joskar is very insular, confiding in his books and his rave familiar more often than with true sentient creatures. The few people who know him know him more through his background and the tale of of his parents' death than through interaction with him and many of those regard him in a dubious light. This has earned him many nicknames at the university, both from students and fellow professors and scholars. He does little to discourage this, and cares little for the taunts.

Most of his acquantances are childhood friends, who've stood by him through all these years, though were it not for their efforts to keep in touch with him he'd have forgetten about them long ago. Not that he is ungrateful for their love, but his passion just takes so much of his time and life that he forgets that there is more to living than research and brooding over a past that cant be changed.

Illidraen, the man who became Joskar's guardian upon his parents' death so long ago, has changed little since those times - and he truly cares for Joskar as though he were his own. Joskar in turn regards the man with an affection that is otherwise absent from his life. He knows that were it not for the elf, he mst likely would not be alive now.

Joskar is tall, gifted of the mind rather than the body, and he was often sick when young (one of the primary reasons his parents did not take him with them to Xen'drik). His hands are slender and nimble, all the better to help him manipulate the strands of magic. His clothes smell of mouldy paper and dust, and judging by the amount of time he spends surrounded by tomes and ancient tablets, it is likely that he too now smells of dust. Jis hair is thin and prematurely grey, without much shape and form. His eyes, weak like his body, are augmented by half-moon spectacles that seem to hang preternaturally on the edge of his nose. His usual apparel is a shcolars robe, old and somewhat worn around the edges. 

He is awkward around other humanoids, though seems to come into his element when lecturing or discussing his theories and his mothers' discoveries that he has expanded upon, though once he begins talking he looses sight of bystanders and tends to go on and on...

Despite his physical weakness, he is pushing himself to learn the ways of combat. His mind, if somewhat twisted by the events in his past that would have had a lesser effect on most other people, is strong and determined, and he wants to be prepared for when he goes to Xen'drik... and he _will_ go to Xen'drik.


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 22, 2006)

@Nalfeshnee: Looks good.

@ Devrimk: And his name shall be P'nok'yo   You present an interesting concept.  Expand on your character concept, and maybe flesh out the Code of Honorable Devotion (Motives, Philosophy, notable members, favored fighting styles, etc).


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 23, 2006)

Ah, another one... I'm getting concerned about stretching my resources, but Eberron is such a tempting setting. 

I'll see what I can do for this. I'm thinking an artificer fascinated with the Warforgeds' mysterious connections to Xen'drik...


----------



## kinem (Aug 23, 2006)

Lakarath is a professor of philosophy at Morgrave University.  He believes that mental training and discipline is a great source of power, and his psionic talents are an example of that.  Disgusted by the poor disipline of the average student, he prefers research and field work.  He is especially interested in proving his theory that, given the advantages of psionic power, the advanced ancient civilization of Xendrick must have made great use of it.  By proving this, he hopes to awaken Khorvaire to the Inspired threat, and grant prestige to his fellow kalashtar so that they might advance their cause.

During the Last War, he managed to stay out of the army on the grounds that he was needed at the University.  In truth this cost him a good deal of bribe money.  He was not afraid to fight, but his heart was not in a war that he saw as a pointless distraction from the Sarlonan threat.

At 28 years, Lakararth shares the good looks of many of his race, but is not as socially adept as one might hope.  His family is not in Sharn; he came here for the University, and is single.

He hopes to be sent to Xendrick as part of the search party, and thinks he made a strong case to the administration that his abilities would prove useful.


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 23, 2006)

Can't seem to come up with anything worth while, so I'm going to bow out of this one. Looks like it'll be some serious fun for those who get accepted. Good luck!

/bump


----------



## Watus (Aug 23, 2006)

*Telan "Red" Talaraen Sivis:* Male Gnome Archivist 3 / Bardic Sage 1

Telan, or Red to those who know him, is a gifted and promising young scholar at the Library at Korranberg.  He is also a dragonmarked scion of the House of Sivis, and the pride of the Talaraen family.

Like many gnomish scholars, Telan is a polymath.  An extraodinarily gifted translator, he is a very good historian and arcanist, a competent cartographer, a scholar of botany, zoology, architecture,  engineering and theology.  He is a gifted orator, blessed with a remarkable memory and the ability to manifest both arcane and divine energies.

Given his prodigious talents, one might forgive the Talaraen family for being so proud.  And so possessive.  And controlling.  One might also forgive Telan for coming to resent the situation.

Fortunately, while studying in the Great Library, Telan fell into the charge of a truly compasionate mentor: Lilian Laelany Clebdecher, Emeritus Professor of Comparative Religion.  Over the years of their association, she has treated him with genuine kindness, protecting him from the machinations of potential rivals and clearing the way for him whenever she could.  

When Telan's mother arranged a marriage for him late last year, Telan was shocked.  She had selected what she considered to be a fine candidate: Sessaly Sertane Sivis, the comely young daughter of a longstanding political ally, who, not coincientally, had also been gifted with the Mark of Scribing.  It's not that Telan found Sessaly unsuitable - far from it.  She was brilliant and quite beautiful.  Rather, it was the prospect of domestic ties to which he objected.  Bouncing babies on his knee seemed likely to interfere with his plans to become a dashing and romantic adventurer - the fearless uncoverer of ancient secrets and finder of lost relics.

Professor Laelany was kind enough to help him plan his escape.

A colleage and friend of hers had recently passed away in Sharn.  Thelak Neiran, Emeritus Professor of Cartography at Morgrave University, had died leaving his offices packed to the rafters with the uncataloged, and often untranslated, treasures of his long and varied career.  In his will he had specifically stipuated Professor Laelany as the steward of this incredibly valuable mess.  Unable (or unwilling) to make the trip and undertake the work herself, she found an opportunity to kill several birds with a single stone.

And so a sabbatical was arranged for Telan.  He has spent several productive months cataloging Professor Neiran's collections, studying in the libraries of Morgrave, and ferreting out the secrets of his fellows and colleagues.  The history of religion is not the only thing Telan learned from Professor Laelany.  He learned to scheme as only a gnome can scheme, and his sharp ears and midnight forrays have gleaned him many a useful tidbit.

Much of Professor Neiran's collection is now organized and packed for shipment back to Korranberg.  With the prospect of having to return now imminent, Talen has become highly motivated to find another project to keep him out of Zilargo.  And having heard of an upcoming expedition to Xen'Drik, perhaps he has also found a way to realize his vision of himself.

It's a shame, really, that humans react so badly to blackmail.  They can be such children about some things.


----------



## devrimk (Aug 23, 2006)

Code of Honorable Devotion has different houses and different masters. A warrior of these houses must obey his master's commands. Each house has different fighting techniques. Thornel Megrim is the master of "House of Megrim", and mentor of Blade. His house focuses on Bastard Swords with powerful attacks. Their motto is "A good offence is the best defence!". 

Basic elements of the code:
Honor,
Courage, 
Contempt for death,
Self-control,

The core principles of the Code of Honorable Devotion are honor, loyalty and courage. They seek to unite their weapons with their body, to make them one, and use the weapon as naturally and without thought as any other limb. 

Personality:
It's hard for him but he has to play the "insensitive construct", however his actions speak more than his words. He is a loyal companion. Never judges other people, protects the weak, and tries to help them immediately. He has an honor code, he doesn't flank his enemy, never strikes a prone opponent, never strikes surrendered foe, never uses ranged weapon. If it's possible he chooses not to fight but when the fight begins, he hails his opponents and tries to engage the most powerful one.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 23, 2006)

Here's a character of mine that has appeared on the boards before in games that have started or centered around Sharn.  Plotwise this sounds like a good game for me to break him out again.

*POHL D’VELDERAN * – Human Urban Ranger

*Appearance:* Pohl is tall and bulky, with muscles that lack definition but have a lot of mass. His parents claim his arms and thighs are like treetrunks, and Pohl will back up those statements. His blond hair is cut very short, his skin is tan and smooth, and his face has a ruggedness that does not instantly scream out "gorgeous", but many a young girl has swooned at the sight of him. His dragonmark is prominent on his left forearm, and he makes every effort to keep his arm open so that everyone he meets will see it. His dress is very stylish of the times, and he makes sure to keep his chain shirt sparkling and clean.

*History:* House Tharashk has moved into positions of power through the continent because of their abilities to find things that people need... whether that be people or things. The humans, orcs, and halforcs together have set up a guild of exceeding necessity in this day and age, and Pohl d'Velderan has been right there at the forefront of his family's expansion. A young man of intellect and strength, Pohl grew up in the City of Towers in the warm confines of the House... fully expecting to be a success. An only child, his parents (both dragonmarked members of the House as well) raised him with the expectation that he would be a strong, priviledged, and important member when he grew up. Being raised with this incredibly strong support system, Pohl firmly believed in himself and his future. Upon reaching adulthood, there was no one within the House that didn't believe he was destined for greatness... including and especially himself.

However, Pohl learned a very hard lesson once he left the warm, comforting grasp of his loving family and House Tharashk... people just don't like an arrogant, self-centered jerk. This of course came as a shock to him, as his entire life he was looked upon as a shining star. But now, without the glow of his parents to reflect his "greatness", he is considered nothing more than an obnoxious, self-congratulating, blowhard, but who (unfortunately) can in fact back up a lot of his self-serving claims. As he himself says... "it's not bragging if you can back it up"... but that doesn't keep people from getting pissed at him. But he deals with it with a smile and a condescending nod, because after all... lesser people should be jealous of him. It's only human nature.

Pohl specializes in tracking down other people... and he works hard as a bounty hunter for House Tharashk. If you need someone found, you could do worse by hiring him. He has spent his entire life in Sharn, learning the streets and wards like the "back of his hand" (or so he claims), and is always ready to take a job when it is offered to him. He knows it's just a matter of time before he steps into a place of importance within the House, and he looks forward to the day when his name is known throughout the city.


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 23, 2006)

I like what I'm seeing so far.  I'm going to hold off on making any decisions until Friday or Saturday, to give any latecomers a chance to submit a concept.


----------



## Sidekick (Aug 25, 2006)

Reel_Big_Gish: Looking forward to finding out if I made the cut. I might just have enough time to tweak/expand Keldith's history. I jotted down that lot in a short amount of time so its rather disjointed.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 26, 2006)

I've made my decision.  The party will consist of:

1. Isida Kep'Tukari: Se'ket
2. Sidekick: Keldith Vair
3. Nalfeshnee: Joskar Waterholme
4.ByteRynn: Ethan d'Orien
5. Watus: Telan "Red" Talaraen Sivis
6. DEFCON 1: Pohl D’Velderan

To those who weren't chosen, I wish you luck in finding another game, and remember to check this thread ccasionally, as alts may be needed, and I'll hold your characters in reserve.

*Character Creation*
*Ability Scores*: 28-point buy method
*Books Allowed*:Any 3.5 WotC source is acceptable.  Non-wotc sources may be considered, on a case-by-case basis.  I reserve the right to veto certain things if I deem them to be unbalancing.
*Level*: Characters will begin at 4th level, with 7,500 XP
*Wealth*: Characters will begin with 5,400gp, no more than half of which may be spent on any particular item.  Anyone using a double weapon may treat each end as a separate item for this purpose.  Anyone crafting their own items may craft an item with a cost of up to 2,700gp

I'll leave it to each of you to determine how and if you know the other members of the group.

If you have any questions I failed to address here, feel free to ask.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 26, 2006)

Delightful!  I hope to have her finished on Saturday night.  And I hope our little band can find some connection, however tenuous, between our characters.  This is going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 26, 2006)

ok... now to make that character sheet. Is there going to be a rogues' gallery, or do we post the characters here?

Joskar will likely be acquainted with any professors at the university, if not actually being friends with them

Edit: hit points? and how will dice rolling be resolved?


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 26, 2006)

I knew I forgot something.

Go ahead and post your characters here.  Once they're finalized, I'll create a Rogue's Gallery.

Dice rolls will be handled under Invisible Castle.  I reserve the right as DM to make rolls for your character in certain situations.

Characters gain maximum hp for 1st level, and roll for additional hp at Invisible Castle.

Feel free to add NPCs into your background as appropriate, but I may ask you to change details about them.  If 5 PCs know 5 different versions of the Head of Natural Sciences Department, I'll conglomerate him or her into a single NPC, and pass along the details.


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 26, 2006)

Also, if I haven't heard from Sidekick, ByteRynn, Watus, or DEFCON 1 by Monday when I wake up, they will forfeit their slot and one of the alts will be brought in.

I'm not asking for a full character by then, just confirmation that you're still around.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 26, 2006)

[Sblock=character sheet]*Joskar Moreus Waterholme* 
*Eyes* grey/blue; *Hair* grey, thin; *Skin* pale
*Height* 6’; *Weight* 148 lb.; *Age* 31
*XP*6,000
Human, Wizard 4: Diviner specialist, transmutation prohibited (immediate magic variant from PHII pg.68)
LN; medium humanoid
*Init* +2; *Senses* Listen +2, Spot +2
*Aura* /
*Languages* Common, celestial, elven, dwarven

*AC* 13 (+2 Dex, +1 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 11
*hp* 9 (4d4)
*Fort* +2; *Ref* +4; *Will* +9 
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* mwk quarterstaff +3 (1d6)
*Ranged* mwk light crossbow +5 (1d8)
*Space* 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.
*Base Attack* +2; *Grapple* +2 
*Action Points* 7
*Combat Gear* potion of cure light wounds x5

*Spells Known* 1st level – _Alarm, Cause Fear, Comprehend LanguagesD, IdentifyD, Mage Armour, Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement_; 2nd level – _Blast of Force (Spell Compendium), Detect ThoughtsD, Invisibility, Locate ObjectD_. D – Divination;
*Spells Prepared* level 0 – 4; 1st level – 4+1; 2nd level – 3+1.
*Spell-like Abilities* 3/day – glimpse peril (CL 2nd).
*Caster Level/DC* CL 4th; DC 13+ level

*Abilities* Str: 10; Dex: 14; Con: 10; Int: 16; Wis: 14; Cha: 12		(28 points buy, +1 Int from level-up)
*Feats* Scribe ScrollB, Diligent, Iron Will, 
*Skills* Appraise 2 (+7), Concentration 7 (+7), Decipher Script 6 (+11), Knowledge (arcana) 7 (+10), Knowledge (history) 6 (+9), Search 2 (+5), Spellcraft 6 (+11).[/sblock] 

[sblock=background]Joskar Waterholme grew up in Morgrave university. He never experienced the streets of Sharn in the same way other children did. He never jumped across bridges or explored dark buildings in the towers. Not that he cared. He was too interested in important things to take any notice. Outside the City, distant in his mnd, a war waged, a war he was confident would never reach his home. Instead of worrying about bloodhsed and battle, he emulate his parents; reading and studying. And therein his strength lies. 

Both his parents were professors - his mother Iska, an accomplished anthropologist with many laued titles discussing the evolution of giant and human magic under her belt as well as a successful trip to Xen'drik. His father Gerald was a 'rich' collector of antiquities and somewhat of an adventurer, having explored many of the goblin ruins beneath the city of Sharn as well as ancient hobgoblin sites to the west. He was a benefactor of archeological expeditions, which is how his parents met during the War. Given their position in society the Waterholmes were nor required to serve directly in the War, though Iska's research into the nature of magic and Gerald's knowledge of artefacts (lostand recovered) both served their purpose in matters of intelligence. Despite the stigma of not fighting the war, they both served - and died - for their nation. 

In the year 986 YR, Gerald made a startling discovery regarding magic. I na way this was what kept the family out of the war: Breland was not going to ignore such a boon during wartime. An expedition to the Lost Continent was arranged, and the Waterhlmes were to lead. 

Accompanied by the few guards and mercenariess that could be spared durng the war, the Waterhilmes set off for the Lost Continent. They never returned. Perhaps it was Droaam corsairs or a far-ranging enemy fleet, but the expedition lost contact with the university only five days after leaving Sharn - well before it would have even reached the continent.

Joskar, left at home with the Waterholmes' friend and associate Illidraen (an elf scholar), was shattered by the news of his parents' death, and it almost destroyed his studies in the university, where he was continuing his parents fascination of history with the study of magic (after all, the two were inextricably linked). But, urged by his tutor and new guardian, he persevered and emerged from his studies with a thirst for knowledge, with a passion for the unknown secrets of the world... and with a dark shadow looming over his every thought. 

He has never stopped mourning his parents' death and some colleagues at the university whisper that his obsession with Xen'drik and the study of giant magic and artefacts stems fromhis parents' loss and no true devotion. Also, the stigma of coming from a family that did not serve in the war has worked to his disadantage, as members of noble families look down on him for not having defended his country during its time of need.

He ignores the whispers and continues to study, restlessly delving into hidden libraries in the university's vaults, researching what remains of his mother's papers and encoded diaries on giant and human culture in Xen'drik.. and praying for his dean to allow him the chance to visit the continent, just once. In light of this, he's been studying more than just magic and history under the watchful eyes of his elven guardian - if one wants to go to Xen'drik, one must be prepared in more ways than one. It is useless being sound of mind if the body is neglected; for the continent is a harsh place to travel. 

Joskar is very insular, confiding in his books and his rave familiar more often than with true sentient creatures. The few people who know him know him more through his background and the tale of of his parents' death than through interaction with him and many of those regard him in a dubious light. This has earned him many nicknames at the university, both from students and fellow professors and scholars. He does little to discourage this, and cares little for the taunts.

Most of his acquantances are childhood friends, who've stood by him through all these years, though were it not for their efforts to keep in touch with him he'd have forgetten about them long ago. Not that he is ungrateful for their love, but his passion just takes so much of his time and life that he forgets that there is more to living than research and brooding over a past that cant be changed.

Illidraen, the man who became Joskar's guardian upon his parents' death so long ago, has changed little since those times - and he truly cares for Joskar as though he were his own. Joskar in turn regards the man with an affection that is otherwise absent from his life. He knows that were it not for the elf, he mst likely would not be alive now.

Joskar is tall, gifted of the mind rather than the body, and he was often sick when young (one of the primary reasons his parents did not take him with them to Xen'drik). His hands are slender and nimble, all the better to help him manipulate the strands of magic. His clothes smell of mouldy paper and dust, and judging by the amount of time he spends surrounded by tomes and ancient tablets, it is likely that he too now smells of dust. Jis hair is thin and prematurely grey, without much shape and form. His eyes, weak like his body, are augmented by half-moon spectacles that seem to hang preternaturally on the edge of his nose. His usual apparel is a shcolars robe, old and somewhat worn around the edges. 

He is awkward around other humanoids, though seems to come into his element when lecturing or discussing his theories and his mothers' discoveries that he has expanded upon, though once he begins talking he looses sight of bystanders and tends to go on and on...

Despite his physical weakness, he is pushing himself to learn the ways of combat. His mind, if somewhat twisted by the events in his past that would have had a lesser effect on most other people, is strong and determined, and he wants to be prepared for when he goes to Xen'drik... and he will go to Xen'drik.[/sblock] 

[sblock=equipment]*Possessions* 
Mwk quarterstaff				300 gp
Mwk light crossbow			335 gp
50 bolts						5 gp
5 cure light wounds potions	250 gp
Amulet of Natural Armour +1	2000 gp
Cloak of Resistance +1			1000 gp
1 or every scroll known (crafted through scribe scroll) CL 4th			1500 gp
rope, adventurers vestments, scroll case, trial rations (if needed), chalk, ink, parchment, backpack, bedroll, soap, waterskin, bullseye lantern 	C. 100 GP[/sblock]  


hit points here


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 26, 2006)

2 items:

1.  You listed 32 point buy for your ability generation.  We're using 28 point buy, but I suspect that was a type, since you only spent 26 points.  Your Intelligence should probably be 17 (16 base +1 level)

2. "1 or every scroll known (crafted through scribe scroll) CL 4th 1500 gp" Again, justa  minor clarification, but I take that to mean you've scribed 1 copy of each spell you have in your spellbook?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 26, 2006)

that was wierd... i listed 32, when it should have been 28 and it was actually 26... confusing. i did change it, all should be in order now

and regarding the scrolls yes - i have one of each which I scribed myself, ill amend the character sheet as I scribe more/use up those ones. Ill be aiming (IG time permitting) to keep an inventory of one of each)


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 26, 2006)

This looks exciting!

I was wondering if you would consider throwing me (or anyone else for that matter) some small extra perk if they took an NPC class at first leveel (such as Noble or Warrior) rather than a full fledged-PC class?  I am considering taking Lvl 1 Noble for back-ground purposes, but don't want to stunt my in-game power-level.  Would that be worth a level 1 bonus feat?  Extra point-buy?  Extra money?

If not, that's cool too, I can make a perfectly well-written background and stats character with PC classes as-is.

-looking foward to it.


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 26, 2006)

I'll have to think about it.

On a side note, isn't there a PC-friendly Noble class somewhere?

EDIT: Nevermind.  It's a Star Wars class


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm toying with the idea of implementing a limited version of the Favor ability (from SWD20). I'm off to bed for the day.  I'll elaborate more later today.


----------



## Watus (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm definately around.  And if you decide to allow 1st lvl NPC classes with a benefit, I might be interested in a level of Expert.


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 26, 2006)

There is also one in the old 3.0 Rokugan book, and one in the newer Game of Thrones book, and I am sure many others, but none of those really fit the world or the system.  

If not, it's all good, I can go with Fighter 1.


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm not familiar with Game of Thrones, but I love the Courtier class.  If you're interested, we can adapt it for Eberron and update it for 3.5.

I imagine you're only looking for a 1 level dip, right?


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 27, 2006)

I think I have decided to go more with the Fighter dip than the Courtier or Noble dip.  Keep things simple.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 27, 2006)

The Dragonlance CS has a noble PC class in it


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 27, 2006)

To anyone who does wish to include NPC-class levels in their character design, I will treat any such characters as 1 level lower for determining XP.  This is roughly equal to a 2%-5% increase in earned XP.

While I'm on the subject, I should also note that I use a slightly different XP system than the norm.

I look at each individual character's level, cross-reference it with the CR creature, and award that amount of XP divided by the total number of characters in the party.

For example, Arthur the fighter is ECL 3, and Jimmy the Rogue is ECL 5.  Pug the Wizard and Martin the Ranger are both ECL 4.  The group fights a 6-headed hydra (CR5).  XP is awarded as follows:

Arthur (ECL3): 1800/4= 450XP
Jimmy (ECL5): 1500/4=375XP
Pug (ECL4): 1600/4=400XP
Martin (ECL4): 1600/4=400XP

This has the effect of keeping all the players closer in level in case of XP loss due to crafting, level loss, etc. 

So, an Expert 1 / Wizard 3 would earn XP as a ECL 3 character, gaining an extra 50XP out of the hydra encounter

EDIT: Kudos to anyone who knows the example characters


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 27, 2006)

Um... isn't that the way Xp is calculated? thats how I always done it. 

I like the system you're using for the NPC classed characters


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 27, 2006)

Maybe they changed it for 3.5.  I haven't actually looked at the 3.5 method for determining XP, but I thought it involved the average party level cross-referenced by CR to determine XP, which was then split evenly among everyone involved.

*Looks in the DMG*

Well, I'll be.  They stole my houserule.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 27, 2006)

Arthur, Jimmy, Pug, Martin... that would be The Magician series by Raymond E. Feist, no?

Here's Se'ket: [sblock]*Se’ket
Female human druid 4*
*Alignment:* Lawful Neutral
*Region:* Eldeen Reaches
*Sect:* Children of Winter
*Height:* 4' 9''
*Weight:* 103lbs
*Hair:* Blue-black
*Eyes:* Black
*Age:* 21
*XP:* 7,500

*Str:* 10 (+0) [2 points]  
*Dex:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [6 points] 
*Int:* 12 (+1) [4 points]  
*Wis:* 16 (+3) [8 points, +1 level]
*Cha:* 12 (+1) [4 points]

*Class and Racial Abilities:*  Extra feat at 1st level, 4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 additional on at each level thereafter.  Animal companion, nature sense, wild empathy +7, woodland stride, trackless step, resist nature’s lure, divine spells, druidic oaths.  Proficient with club, dagger, dart, quarterstaff, scimitar, sickle, short spear, sling, and spear, as well as light and medium armor and shields (provided they are not metal).

*Hit Dice:* 4d8+8
*HP:* 30
*AC:* 18 (+1 Dex, +5 armor, +2 shield)
*ACP:* -2
*Init:* +1 (+1 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft. (20ft. in armor) 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +6 [+4 base, +2 Con]
Reflex +2 [+1 base, +1 Dex]
Will +7 [+4 base, +3 Wis]

*BAB/Grapple:* +3/+3
*Melee Atk:* +4 (1d6/x2/S, MW sickle)
*Ranged Atk:* +4 (1d4/x2/20 ft./P, dart)

*Skills:*
Diplomacy +7 [6 ranks, +1 Cha]
Handle Animal +7 [6 ranks, +1 Cha]
Heal +10 [7 ranks, +3 Wis]
Knowledge (nature) +12 [7 ranks, +1 Int, +2 nature sense, +2 synergy]
Listen +7 [4 ranks, +3 Wis]
Perform (wind instruments) +4 [4cc ranks, +1 Cha, +1 MW instrument]
Spot +6 [3 ranks, +3 Wis]
Survival +10 [5 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 nature sense] (+12 in aboveground natural environments)

*Feats:*
Swarm’s Embrace (human bonus) [Sharn, CoT]
Child of Winter  (1st level) [ECS]
Vermin Companion (3rd level) [ECS]

*Languages:*  Common, Druidic, Sylvan

*Spells Per Day*
Save DC +3
0th – _cure minor wounds, detect magic, detect poison, flare, purify food and drink_ 
1st - _endure elements, goodberry, lesser vigor [ComDiv], magic fang_ 
2nd – _spider climb, summon swarm x2_

*Equipment*
Backpack  - 2gp
2 daggers – 4gp
10 darts – 5gp
MW Sickle – 306gp
MW Darkleaf breastplate – 2,450gp (This is shaped and painted in a shiny blue-green to resemble a beetle’s carapace)
MW darkwood heavy shield – 360gp (This is shaped and painted in a shiny blue-green to resemble a beetle’s carapace)
Identification papers  - 2gp
Traveling papers (Eldeen Reaches to Breland) – 2sp 
_Pipes of the sewers_ – 1,150
MW pipes – 100gp
Wand of _cure light wounds_ – 750gp
Bedroll - 5sp
Hammock – 5gp 
Waterskin - 1gp
50 ft. rope - 1gp
Trail rations (10 days worth) - 5gp
Belt pouch - 1gp
Holly and mistletoe
Traveler’s outfit (Free)

*Money*
257gp, 3sp

*Kek, bombardier beetle animal companion:*  Medium vermin; HD 4d8+8: hp 23; Init +0; Spd 30 ft (6 squares); AC 18 (+0 Dex, +8 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 18; Base Atk +3; Grp +5; Atk: bite +5 melee (1d4+2); full Atk: bite +5 melee (1d4+2); Space/Reach 5ft./5ft.; SQ darkvision 60 ft., link, evasion, share spells, vermin traits; AL N; SV Fort +5, Ref +1, Will +1; Str 14, Dex 11, Con 15, Int 1, Wis 10, Cha 9.

*Acid Spray (Ex):* When attacked or disturbed, Kek can release a 10-foot cone of acidic vapor once per round.  Those within the cone must succeed on a DC 14 Fortitude save or take 1d4+2 acid damage.  The save DC is constitution-based.

_Tricks Known:_  Attack, Defend, Guard, Warn, Seek

~~~~~ 

Se'ket was born amidst a raging snowstorm, in the depths of a lightless cave.  This may have seemed inauspicious, but that was not even the worse of it.  Her mother, heavily pregnant with her, had been the victim of a vicious bandit attack.  It was her wish to give birth in her home village where her mother lived, and in haste and fear, she was willing to travel in a late fall caravan.  Of Se'ket's father, her mother never had named him to anyone, for no one came forth later to claim the child.

The small caravan was laden with winter meat and other foods, along with the few people desperate enough to travel in such uncertain weather.  Today, however, the gods were not with them.  The caravan was set upon by brutal and lawless men as a terrible snowstorm began to blow, men more interesting in stealing their bread than earning it.  The passengers were simply a means of amusement to the cruel bandits, and their dead or unconscious bodies were tossed in a deep cave afterward, thrown away like garbage.

There are several legends and tales of babes being adopted by wolves or lions or unicorns, raising them when their mothers meet with tragic ends in the wilderness.  But for Se'ket's mother, no such magic was in the offing.  In pain and fear, she gave birth to her daughter; then died of her wounds.  In this cave, full of the bandits' discards, there were no friendly wolves, only the smallest of creatures, the insects.  They were no tales of insects guarding human babes, at least until two days later.

In the depths of the cavern crept a druid, a man sent by those of his sect, the Children of Winter.  They believed the world must be cleansed to make way for a new and brilliant spring, and by accepting and accelerating death, this could be brought about.  Tugor had come to this cave to study the actions of the insects upon the dead; hoping to learn both more about the natural process and to gain insight into the shape of the world to come.  

It was with astonishment that he found a healthy girl-child lying upon the breast of a decayed woman, the many insects around her paying her no mind.  Seeing this as a sign from the forces of nature, Tugor brought the girl back to his home and told the others the tale.  Though it seemed too far-fetched to be true, Tugor was not a man who lied.  Therefore the girl had to have come as a sign from the Winter to Come.  

She lived and was given the name of Se’ket, an imitation of a beetle’s chittering.  Often she heard the story of her birth and rescue, and the elder Children would tell her what they believed it meant.  Se’ket had no reason to doubt them.  She could sit in the middle of a fire-ant hill and take no harm; she could gather honey from a hive without getting a single sting.  It was clear that the creatures of the Winter to Come favored her, and she was instructed at a young age on how to channel their power.

Se'ket has great affection for Tugor, the man who found her and helped raise her with the Children, along with several others in her small sect. He stood in as a foster father, and Se'ket has great love for him. Irigane, the leader, was a stern but fair woman who was responsible for Se'ket's education. She taught her both the philosophy of the sect and the manners she needed to learn.

"Most people regard us as fanatics, and indeed there are many who spread our word with the tact of charging moose and the subtlety of a tornado. We must help temper their enthusiasm with persistence and logic, for if we are written off as insane, no one will be able aid the Coming of Winter," was something she said often. Se'ket understands persistence, and her own human blood helped her understand the logic, so she brings Irigane's presence with her whenever she starts speaking of the Children

Se’ket devoured her learning of the natural world, but began to long to see even more of it beyond the borders of her forest.  She was very knowledgeable about all insects and other vermin, but wished to see and observe as many as she could in their own habitats.  She felt that she could learn more of the Winter to Come by the movements and habits of the insect world.  Perhaps not so strangely, she ended up in Sharn.  Though crammed with people and not at all like anything she had seen before, she almost immediately felt at home.  

This was a place where people lived like ants or termites, all together in a great hive.  And down below, in the depths of UnderSharn, lived muckdwellers, carrion crawlers, and great swarms of unusual beetles, species she had never seen before!  It was entirely by coincidence that a pair of students from Morgrave University came to her depths to study a rancid beetle swarm.  While they remained at a safe distance, their jaws literally dropped as they watched a young woman walk in the middle of the swarm, almost seeming to become like a beetle herself.

Almost before she could turn around, Se’ket found herself hired as a “research assistant” to Regalt Turmin, Professor of Natural Sciences.  He was a bustling man, bursting with energy about his chosen topics of natural behavior.  Se’ket’s life story had him enthralled, and the fact that she understood insects and even wouldn’t take harm from small ones made her priceless to him.  Though philosophically the two couldn’t be more different, Se’ket has been helping the Professor and his staff research various insect species.  

At the university, she's made a few friends, alienated a few others, and probably made at least one real enemy. Professor Rugalt and his two doctoral students, Sharrin and Festral, have become her little family away from home. There are about a dozen others in programs of naturals sciences and entomology who she counts as casual friends or friendly acquaintances. Some people, however, found her presence offensive. 

"She's not a scholar, she has no references, is not even a native of Breland, has _never_ been enrolled here... you got her out of the _sewers_ for gods' sake!" Professor Toffin has said frequently and often whenever the subject of Se'ket comes up. He doesn't like the fact that Rugalt has been teaching her in his classes without asking for tuition, that he is willing to pay for her lodgings on campus, or that her skills have brought Rugalt significant fame in the entomological field. Toffin is an academic rival, most of his bitterness stems from the fact that Rugalt found her first. Predictably Toffin's own students and research assistants try to make life hard for her whenever they can get away with it, but they have expressed nothing more than petty jealousy towards her, not real hatred.

Hatred towards her comes from one man, Suvarin Tu'gesh, a Warden of the Wood and also a druid. However, he sees all life as worth preserving, even city life, and fights against unnatural death with every fiber of his being. Someone dying of a disease is not necessarily a tragedy, unless that disease was given to him by letting diseased fleas into his home. He has come across the works of the Children of Winter before, and finds Se'ket's presence an offense to his morals. He is at the university to learn about the mindset of those that live in cities, while simultaneously learning about animals and plants he might never see himself.

He tried to get Se'ket banned from the university shortly after he found out her sect, and when that didn't work, has tried many forms of harassment to get her to leave. Se'ket feels that he may do anything short of death to keep her ideas out of Morgrave.

As for Se'ket herself, she had short, straight blue-black hair cut in a sleek cap around her head. Her skin is a dark ivory, with odd flat features, and her eyes are nearly black. She is slender, short, and graceful, and tends to wear body-hugging clothes in silk, usually in shiny hues of blue, blue-black, or blue-green, like a beetle's wings. She really doesn’t resemble any of the races of Khorvaire, which led the Children of Winter to believe her mother was a foreigner from across some distant sea.

Se'ket doesn't trumpet her friendship with insects and her membership to the Children of Winter, but she doesn't care to hide it. She has a large bombardier beetle that sticks by her side as a friend, and she casually speaks of the Winter to Come in a calm and logical manner when asked of her beliefs. She has never had the occasion to lie, though has found ways of honey-coating the truth to avoid unnecessary hardships in her life. She knows that though she has found some friends in Sharn, her sect is not well loved, and some would see her harmed or dead before spreading her philosophy around. 

Despite her preoccupation with the Winter to Come, Se'ket is not morbid. However, she is very accepting of death. Her affairs for such things are always in order, and she finds the life-risking behaviors of healers to save the lives of the dying as curiosities. She often helps people work to an acceptance of death, which means she can often be found at the sites of fires, plagues, and other disasters as a very strange grief counselor.

Se’ket is an expert on insects; she knows their types and habitats, their behaviors, and even why they do what they do. She knows their affects on flesh and vegetable manner, and often has an educated guess as to when a person died, by observing the insects present. But she knows her knowledge is limited by where she’s been. She may be an expert in the Reaches or in Sharn, but not in Zilargo or Droaam or Xen’drik.

Recently, Professor Rugalt has mentioned there might be a trip to Xen’Drik in the offing, something Se’ket can’t possibly pass up.  Who knows what fascinating new friends she might meet there…[/sblock]

I also had a few questions: [sblock]I wondered if I could swap out the bat and rat swarms that I could summon with _summon swarm_ for a vermin swarm of an equal CR?  Spiders are a CR 1, and bats and rats are a CR 2.  A beetle swarm (ECS pg. 314) or wasp swarm (FF 2) are CR 2.  Or, if an aquatic environment, how about a leech swarm, CR 1 (Stormwrack, pg 162)?

A second question was I got myself the _pipes of the sewers_ and I was wondering if I could summon a beetle swarm or other insect swarm instead of the standard rat swarm.

Third question, I was hoping to eventually summon more and more powerful swarms, but currently there are no _summon greater swarm_ spells.  I do get to summon a few swarms with my Child of Winter _summon nature's ally_, but unfortunatly they don't include swarms from other sources.  I might eventually like to be able to summon scorpions (CR 5, Sandstorm pg. 185), scarab beetles (CR 10, FF pg. 171), plague ants (CR 5, FF pg. 167), rancid beetles (CR 6, Sharn pg. 182), death scarabs (CR 7, Sandstorm pg. 184), hoard scarabs (CR 5, Draconomicon pg. 168), swamp striders (CR 5, MMIII 171), and maybe velvet ants (CR 4, Tome of Horrors II pg. 156).[/sblock]


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 27, 2006)

(So yeah, I'm a big fan of the Magician series.  Book 1 was a little slow, but it picked up nicely in Book 2.)

Both the beetle swarm and wasp swarm will be acceptable for _Summon Swarm_.  The Wasp Swarm's Poison DC is wonky, and not in line with similar examples.  Instead of DC18, 1d6 Dex damage, it will be DC13, 1d4 Dex damage.  Since the DC is Constitution-based, it can be increased with Augment Summoning or similar abilities.

Using the _Pipes of the Sewers_ to summon beetle swarms or wasp swarms (pick one) is also acceptable, but may not function in cities or other places where large numbers of beetles or wasps are unlikely.  

As for your third question, I'll do a bit of research and work with you on either adding new swarms to your _Summon Nature's Ally_ list or creating improved versions of _Summon Swarm_.

I'm also toying with the idea of allowing you to use Vermin Shape (ECS) as an alternate class feature replacing Wild Shape instead of as a feat.  I am not a fan of feats that don't provide some type of benefit.  If it added Vermin to your allowed Wild Shapes, then I could understand it, but as written, it's on par with Unarmored Body, which sucks out loud.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 27, 2006)

Sounds shiny gish!  The possibility of not having to burn another feat on Vermin Wild Shape makes me a happy little beetle.

As for the _pipes_ I think I shall pick beetles.  And there are plenty of beetles in cities, I mean I could make a fortune whistling the cockroaches out of people's houses!    Do you know there are more species of beetles on the planet than all other species combined?  This random fact has been brought to you by the Discovery Channel.  But seriously, yeah, beetles are good.

And thanks for the spell modifications, you're a peach.


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 27, 2006)

*Ethan d’Orien*
[sblock]Male human aristocrat 1/Conjurer 3
*XP* 7,472/10,000
NG Medium Humanoid
*Action Points* 10
*Init* +1; *Senses* Listen -1, Spot -1
*Languages* Common, Gnome, Elven
________________________________________________
*AC* 21, touch 11, flat-footed 20
*Hp* 21 (4 hd)
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +2, *Will* +4
___________________________________________________
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee* mw longsword +4 (1d8+2/19-20)
*Base Atk* +1; *Grp* +3
*Spells per day* (CL 3rd)
	2nd- _dimension leap_ (CL 4), _blur, sonic weapon_
	1st- _benign transposition, featherfall, true strike, true strike_
	0- _acid splash_ (40% arcane spell failure), _flare, light, light_
*Spell-like Abilities* (1st):
	1/day- _expeditous retreat_
*Combat Gear* _scrolls of hold portalx2, master’s touch, 
low-light vision, baleful transposition, greater slide, knock, swift fly_
______________________________________________________________
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 8, Cha 12
*SQ* rapid summoning
*Feats* Combat Casting, Heroic Spirit, Least Dragonmark (mark 
of passage), Scribe Scroll
*Skills* Appraise +7, Balance -5, Climb -2, Concentration +7 
(+11 casting defensively), Diplomacy +5, Escape Artist -5, Hide -5, 
Jump -10, Knowledge (arcana) +10, Knowledge (geography) +10, 
Move Silently -5, Ride +5 (-1 quick mount), Survival +5 (+7 avoid 
getting lost and natural hazards), Swim -6 
*Possessions* Combat Gear plus _+1 full plate armor_ (50), 
light steel shield (6), mw longsword (4), spellbook (3), courtier’s 
outfit + jewelry (6), traveler’s outfit (5), spell component pouch (2), 
climber’s kit (5), house Orien Arcane Signet Ring, ID. Papers w/ portrait, 
backpack (2), belt pouch (.5), bedroll (5), flint and steel, 50 ft. hemp 
rope (10), sunrodsx2 (2), trail rationsx10 (10), waterskin (4), 75 gp, 8 sp, 
10 cp; 115 lbs., medium load
*Spellbook* 
	2nd- _dimension leap_ (CL 4), _blur, sonic weapon, baleful 
transposition, greater slide, knock, swift fly_
	1st- _benign transposition, featherfall, true strike, hold portal, 
blades of fire, deep breath, master's touch, low-ight vision_
	0- _acid splash_ (40% arcane spell failure), _flare, light_, 
_resistance_ (40% arcane spell failure), _detect poison_ (40% 
arcane spell failure), _detect magic_ (40% arcane spell failure), _read 
magic_ (40% arcane spell failure), _daze_ (40% arcane spell failure), 
_dancing lights_ (40% arcane spell failure), _ray of frost_ (40% 
arcane spell failure), _mage hand_ (40% arcane spell failure), _mending_ 
(40% arcane spell failure), _message_ (40% arcane spell failure), 
_open/close_ (40% arcane spell failure), _arcane mark_ (40% 
arcane spell failure), _prestidigitation_ (40% arcane spell failure)
[/sblock]

None of his spell (except those marked) have arcane spell failure, as they have no somatic components.  This is kind of a strange character I've put together, and I am interested to see how well he plays out.  What he will certainly be good at is getting a group of people where they are going, and right now what he's really good at is getting himself where he needs to be.  I'd call him a travel-mage, with spells such as _benign transposition, deep breath, featherfall, baleful transposition, dimension leap, and swift fly_

Anyway, feel free to look over him and check him out for stat problems.

What stuff costs:[sblock]+1 full plate: 2, 650gp
light steel shield: 9gp
mw longsword: 315gp
extra spells for spellbook: 1.650 gp
4 2nd lvel and 4 1st level scrolls (crafted): 350 gp
courtier's outfit: 30 gp
fancy jewelry: 50 gp
spell component pouch: 5 gp
spellbook: 15 gp
climber's kit: 80 gp
arcane signet ring: 150 gp, identification papers w/ ID: 5 gp
Standard Adventuring Kit from PHBII: 15 gp, 1 sp
Walking intothe Wizard's Guild in Full-Plate: Priceless[/sblock]


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 28, 2006)

ByteRynn: Looks good.  Two items of note.

1. Could I get you to give me a breakdown of how your gp was spent?  It'll save me some time having to hunt through all the sources to add it up.

2.  Combat Casting is a sub-par feat. You might be better served with Skill Focus - Concentration, which provides a +3 to *all* Concentration checks.  Unless you need it as a prereq for something else.


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 28, 2006)

1. I'll put that together later today.
2. I am not sure if I agree, but I'll look into it and maybe make a change.  In my experiences, the only concentration checks I've ever had to make are when grappling or casting defensively, which both are helped with CC.


----------



## Sidekick (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey I'm here. Its a public holiday over here so sorry for the lack of contact (weekends are sketchy for me.

I'll post a proper character sheet etc tommorrow (Tuesday).

I'd be keen to be familiar with one of the other PCs, perhaps having worked on a job with one of the arcane/clerical types.

Looking forward to it

[edit] Okay - for everyone else who's creating a warrior. Who's going to be doing what? Keldith is a secondary warrior - not a tank. He's the guy that works around the tank to flank and strike fear into the enemy.

Also Reel: here's the feats I'm planning on using: Aesthetic Knight (Com Adv), and Beasthide Elite. Defcon - to avoid being the same in ranger'ness. We should plot Keldiths and Rohl's skills (of which I won't have many) so that we aren't too similar. I know you're going urban so it shouldn't be too much of an issues anyway.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 28, 2006)

well, my background is centred around the university almost exclusively. My departments would have been archeology (specialising in Xen'drik) magic and artefacts (again, Xen'drik artefacts). He would be on semi-friendly terms with any scholarly professors, though is an insular individual and difficult to speak with, though he would be helpful with matters related to his chosen subjects


----------



## Watus (Aug 28, 2006)

Telan's only been a Morgrave for a few months, but he is highly sociable.  He's never been out on an expedition, but is very curious about them, so if Keldith has been around campus any time in the last few months, it's possible Talen would have attempted to strike up a conversation with him.


----------



## Watus (Aug 28, 2006)

Telan "Red" Talaraen Sivis: Male Gnome Archivist 3 / Bardic Sage 1

[SBLOCK=Character]Medium Humanoid
Alignment: Neutral Good
Height: 3' 4''
Weight: 44 lbs
Hair: Red
Eyes: Green
Age: 68

Str 8 [2 pts, -2 race]
Dex 10 [4 pts]
Con 10 [0 pts, +2 race]
Int 19 [16 pts, +1 lvl]
Wis 10 [0 pts]
Cha 14 [6 pts]

SA & SQ Bardic music, Bardic knowledge +9 [+1 lvl, +4 Int, +2 Bardic Sage, +2 k/history synergy], Countersong, Dark knowledge (tactics) 4/day, Fascinate, Inspire courage +1, Low-light vision, Spell-like abilities

Hit Dice: 4d6+0
HP: 14 (6 + [3d6->[1,1,6]=(8)])
AC: 16 (+0 dex, +1 size, +5 armor), touch 11, flat-footed 16
ACP: -1
Init: +0 (+0 Dex)
Speed: 20 ft/x4;

Saves:
Fortitude +5 [+5 base, +0 Con]
Reflex +2 [+2 base, +0 Dex]
Will +4 [+4 base, +0 Wis]

BAB: +1 
Grapple: -4 [+1 BAB, -1 Str, -4 Size] 
Melee Atk: longsword +0 (1d6-1, 19-20/x2)
Ranged Atk: light crossbow +1 (1d6, 19-20/×2, 80 ft.)

Skills:
Bluff +4 (2 ranks, +2 Cha)
Craft (alchemy) +7 (1 ranks, +4 Int, +2 race)
Craft (mapmaking) +9 (5 rank, +4 Int) 
Decipher Script +15 (7 ranks, +4 Int, +2 Lore Mastery, +2 Dragonmark of Scribing)
Diplomacy +4 (2 ranks, +2 Cha)
Gather Information +4 (2 ranks, +2 Cha)
Heal +5 (5 ranks, +0 Wis)
Hide +5 (1 ranks, +0 Dex, +4 size)
Knowledge (arcana) +13 (7 ranks, +4 Int, +2 Lore Mastery)
Knowledge (arch & eng) +5 (1 rank, +4 Int)
Knowledge (dungeoneering) +5 (1 rank, +4 Int)
Knowledge (geography) +7 (3 rank, +4 Int)
Knowledge (history) +11 (7 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (nature) +5 (1 rank, +4 Int)
Knowledge (nobility) +5 (1 rank, +4 Int)
Knowledge (religion) +5 (1 rank, +4 Int)
Knowledge (the planes) +5 (1 rank, +4 Int)
Listen +5 (3 ranks, +0 Wis, +2 race)
Perform (oratory) +5 3 ranks, +2 Cha)
Profession (scholar) +1 (1 ranks, +0 Wis)
Search +8 (4 ranks, +4 Int)
Spellcraft +9 (5 ranks, +4 Int)

Feats: Least Dragonmark of Scribing (comprehend languages 1/day), Master Linguist, Scribe Scroll

Languages: Common, Abyssal, Celestial, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Infernal

Prepared Spells:
_Bard_
0 - Detect Magic, Read Magic

_Archivist_
0 - 4
1 - 4
2 - 3

Known Spells:
_Bard_
0 - Detect Magic, Know Direction, Light, Mage Hand, Read Magic

_Archivist Prayerbook_
0 - Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Guidance, Inflict Minor Wounds, Light, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Resistance, Virtue
1 - Command, Comprehend Languages, Cure Light Wounds, Detect Evil / Chaos, Detect Plants or Animals, Detect Snares and Pits, Endure Elements, Entangle, Eyes of the Avoral, Hide from Animals, Hide from Undead, Longstrider, Pass Without Trace, Protection from Evil, Remove Fear, Sanctuary, Scholar's Touch, Sp[eak with Animals, Summon Monster I, Suspend Disease
2 - Augury, Barkskin, Bears Endurance, Cure Moderate Wounds, Fire Trap, Hold Person, Remove Paralysis, Soften Earth and Stone, Speak with Plants, Spiritual Weapon, Summon Monster II, Summon Natures Ally II, Zone of Truth

Equipment: 
Explorer's Outfit
+1 Chain shirt (1,250 gp, 12.5 lb)
Longsword (15 gp, 2 lb.)
Handy Haversack (2,000 gp, 5 lb.)
* Light Crossbow (35 gp, 4 lb.)
* Bolts, 20 (x4) (4 gp, 4 lb.)
* Prayerbook (- , 3 lb.)
* Artisan's Tools (mapmaking) (5 gp, 5 lb.)
* Healer's Kit (50 gp, 1 lb.) [10 uses remaining]
* Bedroll (1 sp, 5 lb.)
* Candle (x20) (2 sp, -)
* Case, map (x5) (5 gp, 2.5 lb.)
* Flint and Steel (1 gp, -)
* Ink, 1 vial (8 gp, -)
* Inkpen (x4) (4 sp, -)
* Oil, 1 pint flask (x5) (5 sp, 5 lb.)
* Pot, iron (5 sp, 10 lb.)
* Rations, trail (10 days) (5 gp, 10 lb.)
* Sealing Wax (1 gp, 1 lb.)
* Signet Ring (5 gp)
* Waterskin (x4) (4 gp, 16 lb.) 3401.7

--Scrolls, purchased and transcribed into prayerbook (2,000 gp)

Money:
10 gp, 3 sp

Racial Abilities
*  +2 Constitution, -2 Strength.
* Small: As a Small creature, a gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
* Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
* Low-Light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. He retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
* Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
* +2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions.
* Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
* +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
* +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
* +2 racial bonus on Listen checks.
* +2 racial bonus on Craft (alchemy) checks.
* Automatic Languages: Common and Gnome. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Goblin, and Orc. In addition, a gnome can speak with a burrowing mammal (a badger, fox, rabbit, or the like, see below). This ability is innate to gnomes. See the speak with animals spell description.
* Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day—speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day—dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome’s Cha modifier + spell level.
* Favored Class: Bard. A multiclass gnome’s bard class does not count when determining whether he takes an experience point penalty.


Class Abilities
* Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Proficient with all simple weapons, plus the longsword, rapier, sap, short sword, shortbow, and whip.  Proficient with light and medium armor and shields (except tower shields).  Can cast bard spells while wearing light armor without incurring the normal arcane spell failure chance
* Bardic Knowledge: A bardic sage gains a +2 bonus on all bardic knowledge checks. 
* Bardic Music: A bardic sage's powers of inspiration are not as persistent as those of a traditional bard. His ability to inspire courage, inspire greatness, or inspire heroics lasts only 3 rounds after the ally can no longer hear the bardic sage sing, rather than the normal 5 rounds. 


[SBLOCK=Advancement]
lvl 1 - bardic sage
BAB +0
hp 6
f/r/w 0/0/2
skills 40 pts
* Bluff (2 ranks)
* Craft (alchemy) (1 ranks)
* Craft (mapmaking) (4 rank)
* Decipher Script (4 ranks)
* Diplomacy (2 ranks)
* Gather Information (2 ranks)
* Hide (1 ranks)
* Knowledge (arcana) (4 ranks)
* Knowledge (arch & eng) (1 rank)
* Knowledge (dungeoneering) (1 rank)
* Knowledge (geography) (1 rank)
* Knowledge (history) (4 ranks)
* Knowledge (nature) (1 rank)
* Knowledge (nobility) (1 rank)
* Knowledge (religion) (1 rank)
* Knowledge (the planes) (1 rank)
* Listen (1 ranks)
* Perform (oratory) (3 ranks)
* Profession (scholar) (1 ranks)
* Spellcraft (4 ranks)
Feats
* Master Linguist

lvl 2 - archivist
BAB +0
hp 1
f/r/w +2/+0/+4
skills 8 pts
* Craft (mapmaking) (1 rank)
* Decipher Script (1 rank)
* Knowledge (arcana) (1 rank)
* Knowledge (history) (1 rank)
* Search (4 ranks)
Features
* Dark knowledge (tactics) 3/day
* Scribe Scroll

lvl 3 - archivist
BAB +1
hp 1
f/r/w +3/+0/+5
skills 8 pts
* Decipher Script (1 rank)
* Heal (5 ranks)
* Knowledge (arcana) (1 rank)
* Knowledge (history) (1 rank)
features
* Lore mastery [Decipher Script & Knowledge (arcana)]
feats
* Least Dragonmark of Scribing

lvl 4 - archivist
BAB +1
hp 1
f/r/w +3/+1/+5
skills 8 pts
* Decipher Script (1 rank)
* Knowledge (arcana) (1 rank)
* Knowledge (geography) (2 ranks)
* Knowledge (history) (1 rank)
* Listen (2 ranks)
* Spellcraft (1 rank)
Features
* Dark knowledge 4/day
Ability
* +1 Int

Purchased spells:
25 gp - command, detect evil, detect chaos, detect undead, remove fear, detect animals or plants, detect snares and pits, entangle, hide from animals, longstrider, pass without trace, produce flame, speak with animals - 325 gp
150 gp - bears endurance, remove paralysis, spiritual weapon, summon monster ii, zone of truth, barkskin, soften earth and stone, speak with plants, summon natures ally ii - 1350 gp
175 gp - augury, fire trap - 350 gp
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=History]Telan, or Red to those who know him, is a gifted and promising young scholar at the Library at Korranberg.  He is also a dragonmarked scion of the House of Sivis, and the pride of the Talaraen family.

Like many gnomish scholars, Telan is a polymath.  An extraodinarily gifted translator, he is a very good historian and arcanist, a competent cartographer, a scholar of botany, zoology, architecture,  engineering and theology.  He is a gifted orator, blessed with a remarkable memory and the ability to manifest both arcane and divine energies.

Given his prodigious talents, one might forgive the Talaraen family for being so proud.  And so possessive.  And controlling.  One might also forgive Telan for coming to resent the situation.

Fortunately, while studying in the Great Library, Telan fell into the charge of a truly compasionate mentor: Lilian Laelany Clebdecher, emeritus professor of Comparative Religion.  Over the years of their association, she has treated him with genuine kindness, protecting him from the machinations of potential rivals and clearing the way for him whenever she could.  

When Telan's mother arranged a marriage for him late last year, Telan was shocked.  She had selected what she considered to be a fine candidate: Sessaly Sertane Sivis, the comely young daughter of a longstanding political ally, who, not coincientally, had also been gifted with the Mark of Scribing.  It's not that Telan found Sessaly unsuitable - far from it.  She was brilliant and quite beautiful.  Rather, it was the prospect of domestic ties to which he objected.  Bouncing babies on his knee seemed likely to interfere with his plans to become a dashing and romantic adventurer - the fearless uncoverer of ancient secrets and finder of lost relics.

Professor Laelany was kind enough to help him plan his escape.

A colleage and friend of hers had recently passed away in Sharn.  Thelak Neiran, Emeritus Professor of Cartography at Morgrave University, had died leaving his offices packed to the rafters with the uncataloged, and often untranslated, treasures of his long and varied career.  In his will he had specifically stipuated Professor Laelany as the steward of this incredibly valuable mess.  Unable (or unwilling) to make the trip and undertake the work herself, she found an opportunity to kill several birds with a single stone.

And so a sabbatical was arranged for Telan.  He has spent several productive months cataloging Professor Neiran's collections, studying in the libraries of Morgrave, and ferreting out the secrets of his fellows and colleagues.  The history of religion is not the only thing Telan learned from Professor Laelany.  He learned to scheme as only a gnome can scheme, and his sharp ears and midnight forrays have gleaned him many a useful tidbit.

Much of Professor Neiran's collection is now organized and packed for shipment back to Korranberg.  With the prospect of having to return now imminent, Talen has become highly motivated to find another project to keep him out of Zilargo.  And having heard of an upcoming expedition to Xen'Drik, perhaps he has also found a way to realize his vision of himself.

It's a shame, really, that humans react so badly to blackmail.  They can be such children about some things.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm here.  I don't usually check the game boards on the weekends, which is why I haven't posted a sheet yet.  Will get the character sheet up shortly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 28, 2006)

I know several of our party is studying magic, but is anyone studying the natural sciences?  Or taking a few electives in that field?  If so, you may have encountered Se'ket being employed as a bug-handler.


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 28, 2006)

Ethan probably knows lots of the Arcane types, and his Uncle teaches Conjuration courses.

That said, he's taken his share of survival courses, and at least will have needed to learn which animals/plants/bugs are edible, and which aren't.


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 29, 2006)

Telan looks good right now.

Once I have everyone's character sheet, I'll allow a few days for discussion (such as whether or not you want to chip in on party gear, etc), and then I'll run an indepth audit of each character.  After that we can begin.


----------



## Sidekick (Aug 29, 2006)

Reel: I’m really sorry dude But I just got a new project lumped in my lap at work this morning so it looks like I’m not going to have time for this PbP after all.

Arggg sorry to do this to you as I REALLY wanted to play Keldith as well. Oh well I’ll save him for another time I guess.

Happy gaming everyone and enjoy the game.


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry to see you go Sidekick.  Good luck with your project, and I hope you can get some more free time soon.

devrimk or kinem, if either of you are still around, there is a slot open.

In the event that the 2 alts aren't around, recruitment is open again to those who wish to make a late entry.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Pohl D'Velderan*


```
[B]Name:[/B]       [COLOR=PaleGreen]Pohl D’Velderan[/COLOR]
[B]Class:[/B]      Urban Ranger
[B]Race:[/B]       Human
[B]Size:[/B]       Medium
[B]Gender:[/B]     Male
[B]Alignment:[/B]  Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B]      Dol Dorn
[B]Region:[/B]     Sharn

[B]Str:[/B] 15 +2  (6p.)     [B]Level:[/B]    4     [B]XP:[/B] 
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2  (6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B]     +4     [B]HP:[/B] 30 (4d8+8)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2  (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]AP:[/B] 5
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1  (4p.)     [B]Speed:[/B]   30'
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1  (4p.)     [B]Init:[/B]    +2
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0  (2p.)

                      [B]Base  Armor  Shield  Dex  Size  Misc[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 19              10     +5     +2     +2   +0    --
[B]Touch:[/B] 12
[B]Flat:[/B]  17

                      [B]Base  Mod  Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]  +6              +4    +2   --
[B]Ref:[/B]   +6              +4    +2   --
[B]Will:[/B]  +2              +1    +1   --

[B]Weapon:               Atk  Damage  Crit[/B]
Warhammer +1           +7   1d8+3   x3
Spiked Shield          +6   1d4+2   x2
Shortbow               +6   1d6     x3

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Orc

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Favored Enemy (Emerald Claw +2) [Rgr 1]
Wild Empathy [Rgr 1]
Animal Companion (Eagle) [Rgr 4]

[B]Feats:[/B]
Least Dragonmark (locate object 1/day) [Gen 1]
Favored In House [Hum 1]
Urban Tracking [Rgr 1]
Two-Weapon Fighting [Rgr 2]
Improved Shield Bash [Gen 3]
Endurance [Rgr 3]

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 56      [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7/3.5

[B]Skills:               Ranks  Mod  Misc[/B]
Gather Info +7          7     +0
Hide +8                 7     +2   -1  (acp)
Know Local (Sharn) +8   7     +1
Listen +8               7     +1
Move Silently +8        7     +2   -1  (acp)
Search +10              7     +1   +2  (dragonmark)
Sense Motive +8         7     +1
Spot +8                 7     +1

[B]Spells:[/B] 1 1st Level
Longstrider (2hrs/day)

[B]Equipment:            Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack               2gp    2lb
Bedroll                1sp    5lb
Belt Pouches (2)       2gp    1lb
Caltrops               1gp    2lb
Case, Map/Scroll       1gp    1lb
Flint & Steel          1gp    0lb
Grappling Hook         1gp    4lb
Lantern, Hooded        7gp    2lb
Oil (3)                3sp    3lb
Rations (6 days)       3gp    6lb
Rope, Silk 50’        10gp    5lb
Sunrods (5)           10gp    1lb
Tanglefoot Bag        50gp    4lb
Tent                  10gp   20lb
Tindertwigs (10)      10gp    0lb
Waterskin              1gp    4lb
Whetstone              1sp    1lb

+1 Warhammer        2312gp    5lb
Shortbow              30gp    2lb
Arrows (40)            2gp    6lb
+1 Chain Shirt      1250gp   25lb
+1 Lt Spiked Shield 1169gp   11lb

P. Bull’s Strength   300gp   
P. Cure Light x3     150gp
            
             Total  5322.5

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 110lb
[B]Money:[/B] 77gp 5sp
```
*Appearance:* Pohl is tall and bulky, with muscles that lack definition but have a lot of mass. His parents claim his arms and thighs are like treetrunks, and Pohl will back up those statements. His blond hair is cut very short, his skin is tan and smooth, and his face has a ruggedness that does not instantly scream out "gorgeous", but many a young girl has swooned at the sight of him. His dragonmark is prominent on his left forearm, and he makes every effort to keep his arm open so that everyone he meets will see it. His dress is very stylish of the times, and he makes sure to keep his chain shirt sparkling and clean.

*History:* House Tharashk has moved into positions of power through the continent because of their abilities to find things that people need... whether that be people or things. The humans, orcs, and halforcs together have set up a guild of exceeding necessity in this day and age, and Pohl d'Velderan has been right there at the forefront of his family's expansion. A young man of intellect and strength, Pohl grew up in the City of Towers in the warm confines of the House... fully expecting to be a success. An only child, his parents (both dragonmarked members of the House as well) raised him with the expectation that he would be a strong, priviledged, and important member when he grew up. Being raised with this incredibly strong support system, Pohl firmly believed in himself and his future. Upon reaching adulthood, there was no one within the House that didn't believe he was destined for greatness... including and especially himself.

However, Pohl learned a very hard lesson once he left the warm, comforting grasp of his loving family and House Tharashk... people just don't like an arrogant, self-centered jerk. This of course came as a shock to him, as his entire life he was looked upon as a shining star. But now, without the glow of his parents to reflect his "greatness", he is considered nothing more than an obnoxious, self-congratulating, blowhard, but who (unfortunately) can in fact back up a lot of his self-serving claims. As he himself says... "it's not bragging if you can back it up"... but that doesn't keep people from getting pissed at him. But he deals with it with a smile and a condescending nod, because after all... lesser people should be jealous of him. It's only human nature.

Pohl specializes in tracking down other people... and he works hard as a bounty hunter for House Tharashk. If you need someone found, you could do worse by hiring him. He has spent his entire life in Sharn, learning the streets and wards like the "back of his hand" (or so he claims), and is always ready to take a job when it is offered to him. He knows it's just a matter of time before he steps into a place of importance within the House, and he looks forward to the day when his name is known throughout the city.


----------



## devrimk (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Gish, 
I'm still around.

[sblock=Appearance] War Machine is a large warforged, and covered mostly in adamantine. Some of his plates have ornaments and his eyes are yellow.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Final decades of the Last War, a movement grew up to abandon national loyality and any pretense of allegiance to a united Galifar. This movement, called the Code of Honorable Devotion, is said to have roots in the political philosophy of the dwarves of the Mror Holds. House Cannith created a loyal soldier type for this movement. Blade was one of them, he served in Breland army.

After the war ended he met an elf maiden named Lessien Oronrá. He desperately fell in love with this beautiful elf. He couldn't name his feelings, but he knew his dreams would never come true. His mood was deppressive for a long time but then he faced the truth: He was a "War Machine" created to fight. Thereafter he changed his name, Blade to War Machine. He took permission to leave his duty, and decided to find out if he is human... or construct.

He finds an escorting job in the Morgrave University. In the ancient ruins of Xen'drik, he hopes to find a way to be flesh and blood. And later, maybe just maybe thinking of living together with Lessien.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]
It's hard for him but he has to play the "insensitive construct", however his actions speak more than his words. He is a loyal companion. Never judges other people, protects the weak, and tries to help them immediately. He has an honor code, he doesn't flank hisenemy, never strikes a prone opponent, never strikes surrendered foe, never uses ranged weapon. If it's possible he chooses not to fight but when the fight begins, he hails his opponents and tries to engage the most powerful one.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Character Sheet]

```
[B]Name:[/B]War Machine					
[B]Race:[/B]Warforged					
[B]Class:[/B]Samurai 1/Fighter 3					
[B]Size:[/B]Medium					
[B]Alignment:[/B]Lawful Good					
[B]Deity:[/B]None

[B]Racial Traits:[/B]
Immunity to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, disease, nausea, fatigue, 
exhaustion and energy drain.		
Cannot heal damage naturally.						
Does not need to eat, sleep, or breathe.					
25% chance ignore critical hits.						
DR 2/Adamantine

[B]STR[/B]	15	2	[6 points +1 Level]			
[B]DEX[/B]	12	1	[4 points]			
[B]CON[/B]	16	3	[6 points +2 Race]			
[B]INT[/B]	14	2	[6 points]			
[B]WIS[/B]	12	1	[6 points -2 Race]			
[B]CHA[/B]	6	-2	[0 points -2 Race]			


[B]Armor:[/B]	Total	Base	Armor	Shield	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc
AC	20	10	9	0	1	0	0	0
Touch	11							
F.Foot	19							
[B]HP:[/B]32 [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=587276]3d10[/url]		
Init.	1							
Speed	30 ft.										
BAB	4											
Grapple	6											

[B]Saves 	Total	Base   Mod  Misc[/B]								
Fort:	8	5	3									
Ref:	2	1	1									
Will:	2	1	1									

[B]Weapon	Attack	Damage	Critical[/B]								
Katana*	+8	1d10+3	19-20x2									

[B]Feats & Traits[/B]
Quick 			(Trait)
Adamantine Body	
Ex.Weapon (B.Sword)	(Samurai Bonus)
P.Attack 		(Flaw:Shaky)	
W.Focus (B.Sword)	(Fighter Bonus)			
Imp.Bull Rush	
Imp.Sunder		(Fighter Bonus)	

[B]Languages[/B] Common												

[B]Skills	Rank	Stat	Syn	Total[/B]							
App.	0	2		2								
Balan.	0	1	-5	-4								
Bluff	0	-2		-2								
Climb	4	2	(-5+2)	3								
Conc.	0	3		3								
C.(Wpn)	6	2	2	10								
C.(Arm)	7	2	10	19								
D.Sc.	0	2		-								
Diplo.	0	-2		-2								
D.Dev.	0	2		-								
Disg.	0	-2		-2								
E.Art.	0	1	-5	-4								
Forgery	0	2		2								
G.Info	0	-2		-2								
H.An.	0	-2		-								
Heal	0	1		1								
Hide	0	1	-5	-4								
Intim.	4	-2		2								
Jump	7	2	-5	4								
Know.	0	2		2								
Listen	0	1		1								
M.Sil.	0	1	-5	-4								
O.Lock	0	1		-								
Perform	0	-2		-2								
Prof.	0	1		-								
Ride	0	1		1								
Search	0	2		2								
S.Mot.	0	1		1								
S.Hand	0	1		-								
Spellc.	0	2		2								
Spot	0	1		1								
Surv.	0	1		1								
Swim	0	2	-5	-3								
Tumble	0	1	-5	-								
U.M.D.	0	-2		-
U.Rope	0	1		1

[B]Equipment			Cost	Weight[/B]	
Adamantine Katana*		1112	6	(Crafted by War machine)
Adamantine Body Enchanted +1	1000	0
Warforged Repair Kit		50	1
Tongs of the armorer		2055	5
A.Tools* (W.Smith)		55	5
Climber Kit			80	5

Total				4352	22
* Masterwork
```
[/sblock]


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 30, 2006)

devrimk: I'm sorry, but War Machine is unacceptable.  

First, I know almost nothing of your character.  You've given him a goal, which is a good start, but everything else about him screams generic.  Where did he see action in the Last War?  What led him, a being created to follow a movement abandoning national loyalties, to fight in Breland's army?  Are any of his war buddies still around?  Does he have any enemies?  Friends?  How old is he?  Why does he think the secret to becoming flesh and blood is in Xen'Drik?

Second:







			
				devrimk said:
			
		

> War Machine is a large warforged, and covered mostly in adamantine. Some of his plates have ornaments and his eyes are yellow.



This is too vanilla.  You could be describing any warforged with the adamantine body feat.  How big is he?  Is he tall but slender or short and stocky?  What ornamentation does he bear?  The Brelish heraldry on his chest, or perhaps dwarven script for "Strength and Honor?"  Be more descriptive.

Third, where's his personality?  Warforged are acknowledged as having free will, if not souls per se.  Why does he have to play the "insensitive construct?"  Again, this is too vanilla.  What about his personality makes him unique?

Fourth, grammar is your friend.  Know it.  Use it.  Love it.  If you're not a native English speaker, I mean no offense, as English is difficult to learn as a second language.  If you are a native English speaker, you have no excuse.  Either way, I have difficulty trying to read what you have written, and I can't allow that to detract from my game.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 31, 2006)

When are you planning on beginning Reel_big_gish


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 31, 2006)

Is a Monday start good for everyone?

Also, I'm going to assume each PC is at the least familiar with each other PC. You may never have spoken to each other, but you'll have seen each other around campus, in the library, etc.

I'm also toying with the idea of dropping an NPC fighter /rogue type into the group.  With the exception of Pohl D'Velderan, and to a lesser extent, Ethan d'Orien, everybody in the group is a lightly-armored caster.  In addition, the group currently has no trapfinding skills.  This isn't really conducive to survival at low levels.  In the event that I do add an NPC, he or she will likely stick around for a few levels, and then meet with an untimely demise or have other duties to attend to.  By level 6, you'll have access to leadership, as well as enough spells to be able to handle the occasional trap or to summon tanks.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 31, 2006)

wow... level 6. You think we'll get that high? 

sounds good to me


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 31, 2006)

HOUSE RULE: The feat Research (ECS 59) no longer exists.  Instead, any character who is literate can use the research rules detailed in the feat description.  DCs above 10 require ranks in the appropriate Knowledge skill.

I have done this because I feel that this really should have been an expanded skill use, and IMO, it's unworthy of a feat.

Effectively, this grants everyone in the party Research as a "bonus feat".  Nalfeshnee, you need to replace Research with a new feat.

Isida: I have decided to allow Se'ket to choose between Wild Shape and Vermin Shape once she gains the Wild Shape class feature.  If you choose Wild shape, nothing changes, and you are still eligible to pick up Vermin Shape as a feat.  If you choose Vermin Shape, you lose your ability to Wild Shape into Animals, gaining the ability to Wild Shape into vermin instead.  Either way, wild shapes per day, duration, size restrictions, Plant Shape, and Elemental Wild Shape are unaffected.

In addition, the following changes need to be made before we begin:

[sblock=Nalfeshnee] You're over the wealth budget by 2,090gp
You need to list your XP.  By my calculations you should have 7380xp
You have 42 skill points.  You should only have 36.  Levels 1-3 should be based on 15 Int, no 16.[/sblock]

[sblock=Isida Kep'Tukari]I need a link to the hp rolls for both you and Kek
Wild Empathy should be +5, not +7.  
Your CON is 14 for a +2 mod.  You calculated hp and your Fort save based on a +1 bonus.  You should have 4 additional hp and a final Fort mod of +6.  
I'm guessing Darkleaf Breastplate is a typo and that you meant Darkwood breastplate.  If I'm wrong let me know where I can find Darkleaf armor.  
You shorted yourself 150gp.  You should have 257gp, 3sp remaining after equipment.[/sblock]

[sblock=ByteRynn]You shorted yourself 15gp and a silver piece
I need a breakdown of how your skill points were spent.  Keep in mind that at levels 1-3 you received 2 bonus skill points for Int and 3 at level 4.[/sblock]

[sblock=Watus]Your Fort save should be +3, your Reflex save should be +1, and your Will save should be +5
What book is Master Linguist in?
Your wealth is correct, but the total marked on your sheet isn't.  You spent 3889.7gp on gear, not including spells, but you marked it as 3401.7gp[/sblock]

DEFCON 1, I'll audit your sheet later today.  I've been auditing character sheets for 2 hours, and I need a little break.



			
				Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> wow... level 6. You think we'll get that high?



 Nah.  I'm gonna kill all your characters in the first encounter.  I like planning campaigns more than I like running em


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 31, 2006)

and i should retake the research feat im guessing? 

Did you take synergy bonuses and my skill feats into account?

I'll redo the gp cost, deducting spells as necesary

Come to tgink of it... all those extra spells put me down to level 3, which retroactively means i cant have level 2 spells, which in turn means i cant have that many spells which again means i have more Xp... I'll remove all those extra spells (that should fix the gp problem too) .


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 31, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> Did you take synergy bonuses and my skill feats into account?



Yup.  Apart from the skill points themselves, your skills are all kosher.

Speaking of skill points, it's time for another house rule.  Anyone who takes Open Minded (Complete Adventurer) adds their Int bonus to the number of skill points gained from the feat (normally 5).  I doubt this one will come up, but I thought I'd let you all know anyway.

Also, the Rogue's Gallery is up.  Repost your characters there once the appropriate changes have been made.


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 31, 2006)

Extra spells don't cost XP, so they won't affect your level at all.

IMO, the easiest way to fix your gp would be to drop the amulet of natural armor.  +1 AC isn't that great for 2000gp.  I think you can get a ring of force shield for the same price.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 31, 2006)

sorted out the skills and removed the bonus spells... how much Xp is the base 7,500?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 31, 2006)

Sorry, i meant the scrolls. 

Good idea, ill drop the magic item.

And i replaced the Research feat for Education. Dodgy i know, but i really coulod not think of anything that made sense for the character


----------



## Watus (Aug 31, 2006)

The saves and the total spent must have been vestiges of previous versions. Sorry about that.

Master Linguist is in Races of Eberron.


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 31, 2006)

[sblock]Trying to find where I put my skill breakdown.  Left off my Adventuring Gear pack from PHB II, which is listed as 15 gp, though it is actually 15 gp and 1 sp...that's where that other money comes from.[/sblock]


----------



## reel_big_gish (Sep 1, 2006)

[sblock=DEFCON 1]I need a link to your hp roll.[/sblock]

Everyone starts with 7 action points.  Be sure to make a note of that somewhere on your character sheet when you post it to the rogue's gallery.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 1, 2006)

reel_big_gish said:
			
		

> Isida: I have decided to allow Se'ket to choose between Wild Shape and Vermin Shape once she gains the Wild Shape class feature.  If you choose Wild shape, nothing changes, and you are still eligible to pick up Vermin Shape as a feat.  If you choose Vermin Shape, you lose your ability to Wild Shape into Animals, gaining the ability to Wild Shape into vermin instead.  Either way, wild shapes per day, duration, size restrictions, Plant Shape, and Elemental Wild Shape are unaffected.
> 
> In addition, the following changes need to be made before we begin:
> 
> ...



  Well, with the Vermin Shape feat you lose the ability to turn yourself into an animal anyway, so I'll just save myself the feat and take that when we reach 5th level.

[sblock]I apologize for the hit points, I used a standard value when I was making them.  Se'ket  - http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=591873
Kek - http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=591881
Wild Empathy is +4 from level +1 from Cha and +2 from the synergy of me having more than 5 ranks in Handle Animal (PHB pg. 66)
I have changed my Fort save.
Darkleaf breastplate can be found on pg. 120 of Eberron campaign setting.
I have changed my gold.[/sblock]  I believe that's it, and I have posted her to the RG.


----------



## reel_big_gish (Sep 1, 2006)

[sblock=Isida Kep'Tukari]I apologize for the Wild Shape.  I had forgotten about the synergy bonus, and it isn't mentioned in the Wild Empathy description.
I checked the EBS for Darkleaf before I mentioned it.  I looked in special materials.  Some product consistency on their part would be great.[/sblock]


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 1, 2006)

Skill Points:[sblock]Aristocrat at level 1: 28 skillpoints: 4 class+2 Int+1 human=28; Wizard 2-4: 16 skillpoints: level 2-3 2 class+2 Int+1 human=10 skill points, level 4 2 class+3 Int+1 human.  Total Skill Points: 44

Appraise: 4
Concentration: 5
Diplomacy: 4
Knowledge (arcana): 7
Knowledge (geography): 7
Ride: 4
Spellcraft: 5
Survival: 4
Swim: 4[/sblock]

Is this okay?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 1, 2006)

reel_big_gish said:
			
		

> [sblock=Isida Kep'Tukari]I apologize for the Wild Shape.  I had forgotten about the synergy bonus, and it isn't mentioned in the Wild Empathy description.
> I checked the EBS for Darkleaf before I mentioned it.  I looked in special materials.  Some product consistency on their part would be great.[/sblock]



 [sblock]Well, in strictest interpretation, darkleaf armor isn't a new substance, but a variation on darkwood.  It's just darkwood with some leaves added on.  And they updated it from the Arms and Equipment Guide as well, where it was also listed as a type of armor, not a new substance.  So there's my defense for The Man today.  [/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 1, 2006)

Character is up in the Rogue's Gallery along with HPs rolled out.


----------



## reel_big_gish (Sep 2, 2006)

Looks like we're good to go.  ByteRynn, if you could repost Ethan d'Orien to the Rogue's gallery, that would be great.  I'll have the intro ready for Monday, so if anyone has any more pregame concrens or last-minute changes to yuor characters, now's the time to do them.


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 2, 2006)

Posted and ready!


----------



## reel_big_gish (Sep 3, 2006)

Awesome. And by awesome, I mean Totally sweet!!!


----------



## reel_big_gish (Sep 3, 2006)

We *might* not get started until Tuesday or Wednesday.  I found another player willing to take up a tank role.  He's finishing up his character, and should have it in in time to start by Monday, but if not, I'll hold off for another day or two before weall begin.  While we could start now, I'm planning on starting things off in _media res_, and it would be a hassle to bring someone in in the middle of that.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 3, 2006)

Ok. looking forward to it


----------



## dog45 (Sep 3, 2006)

*heya*

Hi, meet Reg the warforged.  

[sblock=Background]


Reg has only 3 memories from before.


His first memory is brief, but it is his most important and cherised one. He has just risen from the Forge that gave him life in the bowels of House Cannith. Merrix d'Cannith stands before him, surrounded by little men scurrying around him, busy at some task. The men are unimportant, Merrix is all that matters. 

Reg stands rock still, not noticing the little men that prod and poke him. Merrix waves his wand and the figures that surround him fall away. He walks up to Reg, until he is face to face with the warforged and places a hand on his shoulder. 

"You are Reg. You are the bane of wizards."

Finally, the processes and sub-routines in Reg's mind come to life. He has a name and a purpose.

The memory ends.



His second memory Reg does not understand.

He is sitting on the trunk of a fallen tree, cleaning his weapons. He does this because he was instructed thats what to do after a fight. Across from him sits a man dressed in camouflaged leathers, leaning against a large rock. The man is bandaged heavily, with many bloodstains on his clothes. 

"See here Reg. This is what I was talking about earlier."

The man points to a small farmhouse thats on fire some ways away. Reg looks and watches as the fire licks up the side of the walls. Smoke leaks out from cracks in the roof. 

"That house represents our lands. The fire is our enemies desire toward us. He wants us to burn, to be destroyed. He cares nothing for the good that the house had helped. Feed people, Reg. That's what farms do."

Reg says nothing, continuing to wipe the blood off his self and weapons.

The man continues, "We are fighting here, not just the fight for our country, but the very fight between Good and Evil. The people who lived there are dead now. That is the goal of our enemy. To see us dead, crushed, and broken. We must never give up though, Reg. The battle continues."

Reg stops cleaning himself as he watches the flames consume the house, watches as the fire leaps out from every window and the thick black smoke comes pouring out. From one window a figure appears, dancing and screaming in the fires light. 

Reg speaks. "But Commander, we set the house on fire."

The man looks for a second at the figure in the window, then turns to Reg with a strange light in his eyes. "I know", the man whispers.

The memory ends.




 He knows that it is important that he remembers it, but he doesn't know why. There is a small voice in his mind that whispers that he used to know the answer to this question.

His last memory is filled with pain. He is fighting in a place called Cyre. He has been hurt, and has trouble walking. All around him are other warforged. Some are fighting, some are dead. Their enemy has powerful wizards that have decimated his comrades, along with the land. What was once a town has been reduced to rubble, the land scorched and bleeding. Unable to fight, Reg slumps against a crumbling wall, watching as his comrades prepare for a final charge. 

The wizards gather together and Reg can see their magical energies combining, twisting around them. The wizards ignore the charge that is racing towards them, preparing to unleash their magic. Something goes wrong. One of the wizards cries out and falls, an arrow sticking through his chest. The other wizards try to corral the energy that he was controlling but it escapes. Reg sees a bright flash of the whole spectrum of colors, and then he is knocked through the wall as a concussive force bowls him over. There is no sound. 

Lying amid the ruins of the wall, Reg's body twitches as random commands are issued from his mind without his control. He can feel the released energy tearing through his mind, destroying the places that it touches. As he is caught in the grip of this attack, he begins to sense empty patches in his mind. Its like fog slowly rolling in, covering up bits and pieces of his memory, until he can no longer see them at all. A jerk of his arm brings his spear in contact with the ground and the energy leaves his mind, rushing through his arm and slamming into the ground. 

At last he is still.

The memory ends.



Since his final battle in what is now the Mournelands, Reg was brought back to House Cannith. The damage to his body was fixed, but the little men that scurry around him could do nothing for what remained of his memory. After series and series of questioning and poking and proding, the little men tell Reg that he has lost more than his memories. They talk about his Intuition and Decision Making circuits, but these words mean nothing to him. They ask him questions of morality and philosophy, but he has no answers.

Finally the little men are done with him and the bring Merrix d'Canntih with them when they return. Merrix speaks. "Reg, we can't fix your mind. Something about the nature of magic in Cyre has changed and the energy released that affected you we have never experienced before." Merrix paues, looking intently in Reg's eyes as if searching for something. "So we are going to put you to sleep for now, until we can devise a way to repair you."

Reg can't think of a reason why this should not happen. Merrix places his hand upon his shoulder again, and Reg knows sleep.


That was before. This is now.

Reg awakens to find himself standing in the same place he was before in his first memory. The little men are poking and proding him and Merrix is there. 

Merrix speaks, "You are Reg. You are the bane of wizards, and you are needed again."

Slowly, new connections in his mind form, leaping over empty spaces, forging new links. They are few, and the blank spots are many, but the connections are good and stable. He has a name and a purpose once again.


[/sblock]


[sblock=Stats and Equipment]

Reg, Warforged Male Personality
Fighter 4
Hit Dice: 4d10 + 16   
HP: 36
Initiative: +5
Speed: 20 ft
Armor Class: 25 (+8 Armor, +1 Dex, +4 Shield, +1 Enhancement Armor, +1 Enhancement Shield), touch 11, flat-footed 24
Base Attack/Grapple: +4/+6
Attack:  Longspear +4 melee (1d8+2/x3) or Warhammer +4 melee (1d8+2/x3) or Shortbow +5 ranged (1d6 /x3) or Greataxe (no Shield AC) +6 melee (1d12+3/x3)

Special Attacks: Slam +4 (1d4+2/x2)
Special Qualities: DR 2/Adamantine, Living Construct Traits


Saves: Fort +9, Ref +3, Will +0
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 12, Con 18, Int 14, Wis 4, Cha 10
Skills: Climb +4, Jump +4, Know- Arcana +9, Spellcraft +9, Listen -3, Spot -3
Feats: Monkey Grip (F), Adamantine Body (1), Improved Initiative (1F), Weapon Focus: Longspear (2F), Mage Slayer (3), Pierce Magical Protections (4F)
Flaws: Pathetic: Wisdom

Combat Gear: MW Longspear, +1 Tower Shield, Shortbow, Potion Belt

Equipment:

Potion Belt
- Repair Light Damage (x3)
- Barkskin +2 
- Shield of Faith +2 
- Mirror Image
- Wraithstrike
- Protection from Evil
- Enlarge Person
- Bulls Strength

MW Longspear
+1 Tower Shield
Shortbow
Quiver w/ 20 arrows
Warhammer
Greataxe
Cloak of Resistance +1
+1 Enhancement on Armor

Belt Pouches
- Money - 99gp
- Whetstone
- Cleaning rags
- Weapon Oil
- Potion of Repair Light Damage
- Potion of Shield of Faith +2 (x2)

[/sblock]


[sblock=Physical Description]

Reg stands just over 6 ft, weighing in around 285 lbs. His body is heavily scarred from the damage he has sustained. The replacement parts for components of his original body break the smooth uniformity that most warforged have. While the repair work looks clumsy, it does not impair his mobility. This is not to say he is graceful, far from it. He walks with a stumping gait, with no sense of finesse.

When fighting, he holds his longspear in his right hand, with his tower shield strapped to his left. He carries a greataxe on his back, which is concealed by his cloak, a dark grey color. From his belt hangs a warhammer that has many dents and scratches in it. 

He knows that the warforged have been given their freedom. He understands what this means on an objective level. But the word has no personal meaning for him. What is the use of freedom if you don't know you're enslaved? To Reg, words and concepts such as Free or Good are just that - words and concepts. Sometimes he senses that once he had feelings attached to these words; that it was very important to understand what they meant. But most times now, he listens to what people say, watches how they act, and files the information away for later. Perhaps one day he will understand again, will feel again. 


After being woken up from his slumber, Merrix tells Reg that he has been give his freedom. After days of wandering the streets of Sharn aimlessly, he hears talk of an Outreach Program at some university called Morgrave. After inquiring at the university, he joins the program and is given simple duties at the school till the time he will be needed.

[/sblock]


----------



## reel_big_gish (Sep 4, 2006)

[sblock=dog45]I need a breakdown of cost & encumbrance for your equipment.  Other than that, it looks good.

As far as background, I think it would be better for all involved if Merrix simply informed you of your freedom and you found out about the Morgrave Outreach Program independently.[/sblock]


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 4, 2006)

Sigh.. too bad I found this thread so late.. with three pages I'm sure any ideas i have would have had is moot. 

:-(


----------



## reel_big_gish (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, there's always the chance that someone will lose interest, get caught cheating, have to quit due to time constraints, etc.  In that event, I will need alts, so you're welcome to follow the story and check this thread for updates if you wish.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 4, 2006)

I'll think on it. Got a few off the wall ideas.


----------



## reel_big_gish (Sep 4, 2006)

The Game Thread is up.


----------



## reel_big_gish (Sep 4, 2006)

Ahh.  Yeah.  If everyone who prepares spells (which is basically everyone) could go ahead and get their list of prepared spells added to their character posts in the rogue's gallery, that would be great.  Yeah.

*takes another sip of coffee*


----------



## Watus (Sep 4, 2006)

Isida: Is it widely known on campus that Se'ket is affiliated with the Children of Winter?  Would PCs who, say... don't have any particular reason to know her well, but have seen her around... would they be likely to know?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 4, 2006)

so we should change our characters every game-day that passes?


----------



## reel_big_gish (Sep 4, 2006)

If you change your spell complement, then yes. I like it this way because it keeps more or less all of the character information in one convenient location.

If anyone has another suggestion as to where to post spell selections, I'm amenable to alternatives.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 4, 2006)

sounds good to me


----------



## dog45 (Sep 4, 2006)

updated description and added to Rogues Gallery. also, started posting. woot.


----------



## reel_big_gish (Sep 4, 2006)

[sblock=dog45]I need a detailed list of what reg's equipment costs[/sblock]


----------



## dog45 (Sep 4, 2006)

[sblock=reel big gish]check yo email, foo[/sblock]


----------



## reel_big_gish (Sep 4, 2006)

[sblock=dog45]okay.  You'er good to go[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 7, 2006)

Watus said:
			
		

> Isida: Is it widely known on campus that Se'ket is affiliated with the Children of Winter?  Would PCs who, say... don't have any particular reason to know her well, but have seen her around... would they be likely to know?



  Well, she does have a six-foot-long beetle that follows her around, and if you know anything about the Children of Winter you might know that they hang around with bugs alot.  She doesn't bruit it about, but if anyone asks her, she's not afraid to say.  And she has a small, but vocal, minority of people that don't like her that much.  A quote from my character sheet: 
[sblock]It was entirely by coincidence that a pair of students from Morgrave University came to her depths to study a rancid beetle swarm. While they remained at a safe distance, their jaws literally dropped as they watched a young woman walk in the middle of the swarm, almost seeming to become like a beetle herself.

Almost before she could turn around, Se’ket found herself hired as a “research assistant” to Regalt Turmin, Professor of Natural Sciences. He was a bustling man, bursting with energy about his chosen topics of natural behavior. Se’ket’s life story had him enthralled, and the fact that she understood insects and even wouldn’t take harm from small ones made her priceless to him. Though philosophically the two couldn’t be more different, Se’ket has been helping the Professor and his staff research various insect species. 

At the university, she's made a few friends, alienated a few others, and probably made at least one real enemy. Professor Rugalt and his two doctoral students, Sharrin and Festral, have become her little family away from home. There are about a dozen others in programs of naturals sciences and entomology who she counts as casual friends or friendly acquaintances. Some people, however, found her presence offensive. 

"She's not a scholar, she has no references, is not even a native of Breland, has never been enrolled here... you got her out of the sewers for gods' sake!" Professor Toffin has said frequently and often whenever the subject of Se'ket comes up. He doesn't like the fact that Rugalt has been teaching her in his classes without asking for tuition, that he is willing to pay for her lodgings on campus, or that her skills have brought Rugalt significant fame in the entomological field. Toffin is an academic rival, most of his bitterness stems from the fact that Rugalt found her first. Predictably Toffin's own students and research assistants try to make life hard for her whenever they can get away with it, but they have expressed nothing more than petty jealousy towards her, not real hatred.

Hatred towards her comes from one man, Suvarin Tu'gesh, a Warden of the Wood and also a druid. However, he sees all life as worth preserving, even city life, and fights against unnatural death with every fiber of his being. Someone dying of a disease is not necessarily a tragedy, unless that disease was given to him by letting diseased fleas into his home. He has come across the works of the Children of Winter before, and finds Se'ket's presence an offense to his morals. He is at the university to learn about the mindset of those that live in cities, while simultaneously learning about animals and plants he might never see himself.

He tried to get Se'ket banned from the university shortly after he found out her sect, and when that didn't work, has tried many forms of harassment to get her to leave. Se'ket feels that he may do anything short of death to keep her ideas out of Morgrave.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 8, 2006)

DEFCON_1, Pohl has a great sense of subtlety.


----------



## dog45 (Sep 8, 2006)

You wanna talk about subtlety, just wait till Reg gets started.


----------



## reel_big_gish (Sep 8, 2006)

Sorry for not posting anything yesterday.  I couldn't get the forums to load.  Stoopid interweb 

DEFCON 1: Search allows you to find signs of someone's passage, but without the Track feat, you can't actually follow them in a meaningful way.  Survival is similar, but allows you to follow tracks as well, provided the DC is 10 or less.  In this case, I think a Search check would be more appropriate.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 14, 2006)

Heh, I think Pohl and Se'ket just made themselves prime suspects.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 14, 2006)

Did i miss something in a description somewhere or are people just coming up with stuff out of the blue?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 14, 2006)

My stuff all comes from my spoiler text in the very first post.  I would assume the others' stuff does too.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, Professor Toffin I had written into Se'ket's background as a person who objected to her presence at Morgrave.  I had also written that others that worked under Toffin had done some petty stuff to make life less comfortable for her.  When an NPC mentioned she had to tell Toffin about Devram's death, I made an assumption that Devram was one of Toffin's associates, and one that had perhaps harassed her in the past.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 19, 2006)

well seems as though i too am having connection problems at home (my silly stoneage phone lines...) so ill be off the internet at home for anything up to a week, perhaps more, depending on the speed my phone company can repair the damage (hes me not being optimistic).
Just giving you all a warning. Ill post whenever i can to move things along and to let you know when ill be back


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Well reel big gish hasn't been on the boards in a week now.  Did he ever post anything saying he wasn't going to be around, or did he just disappear (as so many PbP DMs do)?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2006)

Try Dragonlance. It could be the campaign setting, or Age of Mortals, I don't remember which. I'll try to get a better reference up tonight.


----------



## dog45 (Sep 22, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Well reel big gish hasn't been on the boards in a week now.  Did he ever post anything saying he wasn't going to be around, or did he just disappear (as so many PbP DMs do)?




I dunno. I'm scheduled to play with him in a tabletop game, but he hasn't replied to confirmation emails for that game either for about a week. he did say he was busy job-hunting about a week ago. dont know what the deal is.


----------



## reel_big_gish (Sep 23, 2006)

*I'm back*

Long story short.  My cable modem died.  It was a good cable modem.  It will be missed.  The idiots that I lease the modem from took their sweet time getting me a new one (OVER A WEEK!!).  And I have been having some severe issues with the latest update of firefox.  Everything is better now, and I am back.  I'm going to be busy through the end of the weekend, but I will update the story thread Monday.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok. i was fearing the worst there  glad to hear everythings ok. Looking forward to picking up the pace a bit


----------



## dog45 (Oct 6, 2006)

so.....yeah. Ground control to Major Tom, are you there?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 7, 2006)

Clown Control to Mao Tse-Tung!

Hee hee, a most excellent mondegreen (miss-heard lyric) for that song.


----------

